# Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*"The Flying Marshmallow"*
The story behind my 2006 GTI

Here is the story: I was very happy with my simple bolt ons, then I realized what a great platform this car is for building what will turn into one of the best cars I will ever own. 

Big Thanks to everyone who has helped me so far with the project Tom -digitalhippie (probably the biggest asset to me as a friend and a tuning buddy), rendy, [email protected] (mastermind @ fixing some interesting issues), Forge Motorsport, Dynamic Motorworks, Brian Rosenberg (Foremly with ICS), Raderwerks Alloys, Performance-Cafe, Dunlop ,APTuning, Parts4vws.com, Tunershop NA, Igor-Maverik869, and Dave-gtiman99. Huge thanks to APR esp Keith, Chris, And Andy from APR. Thanks to [email protected]

*Original Plan*: Revo2, Milltek TBE, FMIC, Pulley, Mounts, Intake, suspension

*New Plan*: 
*Performance/motor (Go)*
APR STG3 GT28/71R BT -----------------------------------Installed
APR Fuel Pump----------------------------------------------Installed
APR FMIC----------------------------------------------------Installed
Labonte Water/Meth ---------------------------------------Installed
Milltek Quad Exit turboback-------------------------------Installed
Neuspeed Insert--------------------------------------------Installed
INA Subframe Mount---------------------------------------Installed
Powerflex dogbone 90A bushing--------------------------Installed
VF Side engine and trans mount--------------------------Installed
APR 4" maf and Intake------------------------------------Installed
Forge Prototype DV----------------------------------------Installed
BSH PCV Fix------------------------------------------------Installed
APR Balance Shaft delete oil pump-----------------------Installed
USP Motorsports Fluidampr-------------------------------Installed
Rods to support 100 oct and W/M------------------------Soon
3" Cat back with quad exit--------------------------------Installed
Carbon Fiber light weight battery-------------------------Soon
Neuspeed pulley-------------------------------------------Removed
Forge Twinter-cooler--------------------------------------Removed
BSH PCV stage 1------------------------------------------Removed
stg2 software----------------------------------------------Removed

*Drivetrain*
Peloquin Differential---------------------------------------Installed
South Bend stg3 clutch------------------------------------Installed
Brembo 14" BBK-------------------------------------------Installed
Stoptech slotted rings-------------------------------------Installed
Ferodo DS2500 frontpads---------------------------------Installed
stoptech slotted rear rotors-------------------------------Installed
stoptech S perf pads rear----------------------------------Installed
R32 rear brake conversion--------------------------------Installed 
Forge Short Shifter-----------------------------------------Installed
Verdict shift bushings---------------------------------------Installed
42DD shift bushings----------------------------------------Installed
Team Dynamics Pro Race 18x8 wheels-------------------Installed
Spec stg3+clutch--------------------------------------------Removed 
Clutch Masters custom clutch------------------------------Removed 


*Suspension*
KW V2 coilovers---------------------------------------------Installed 
Neuspeed rear sway bar------------------------------------Installed
APR front sway bar-----------------------------------------Installed
Stern Rear Sub-frame brace--------------------------------Installed
White Line Anti lift kit---------------------------------------- Installed
White Line Front Control arm bushings---------------------Installed
White Line Rear Trailing arm bushings----------------------Installed
B&G Coilovers------------------------------------------------Removed


*Appearance (Show)*
Caractere front end------------------------------------------Installed
Euro Votex skirts---------------------------------------------Installed 
Painted rear bumper-----------------------------------------Installed
Euro LED Tails------------------------------------------------Installed
Smoked side view mirror turns-----------------------------Installed
Polished oil/coolant and washer cap------------------------Installed
Chrome Powder Coated Eurojet Valve Cover -------------Soon
Votex rear bumper for Quad exhaust----------------------Installed

*Interior*
Alcantara shift boot----------------------------------------Installed
30th E-Brake handle--------------------------------------Installed
Light Weight Seats----------------------------------------???
Alcantara Liner------------------------------------------- ???
Painted 4pt Cage------------------------------------------???

Here is how she sits currently


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Here the updates so far! 
Last season at the track I hit *13.960 1/4 mile.* With the Revo2,TBE, pulley, and susp. I was only hitting 15-16 PSI!!
*Update 8/15/07* Still no luck with the APR stg3 kit. Some of the pieces have arrived @ ICS performance but not all of them. Just got around to installing the Neuspeed front sway. This along with the rear sway really help keep the car flat in the turns. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Neuspeed.

*Update 7/23/07* 3rd place @ Waterfest MK5 modified class








*Update 6/19/07* Brakes need to be changed. getting the car from 130-0 is getting harder now.







Looking into either *Stop Techs *or *AP Racing* BBK upfront and I have a set of slotted rotors and bob cat street pads for the rear. 
*Update 6/18/07* New wheels are on. Pics are crap but more to come.

















*update 5/14/07* My buddies @ ICS tuning just worked on the car and did some sort of an adjustment and everything seems great now. It still isnt 100% but we are getting there. I might be working on a deal with Clutch Masters to get sponsored by them meaning bye bye Spec. I dont know if I want to get rid of the spec because of the better throttle response, however I am sure the clutch masters will be as good. 
*Update 4/26/07* I just got my car back from dynamic and am still having issues with disengaging 1st gear. The problem is only with first gear so I believe it is a linkage issue and not a problem with the hydraulics. I will be giving my car to Imported Cars Stamford to further look into it. 
*Update 4/24/07* I am a little late with my progress, sorry guys. I have the new clutch and diff installed and am breaking them in. I need to do some more tampering before I can really give some feedback. I am having some issues with gearing, I am sure that there is a some air in the hydraulic lines or could be some linkage issues. It feels solid for sure and the pedal has a supper feel. The noise sux. I just learned that Spec has an upgraded clutch that uses a dual mass flywheel







. I might have went with that had I known it was available, however I would not have such a good response with the throttle. I think the LWFW is worth the noise. (Dont recommend it for everyone that drives the car every day) I have about 400 miles on the new setup. more info to come. I picked out my wheels, front bumper, skirts, and rear valence. 
*Update 4/10/07* Dropped off my car a day early because of scheduling. I hope to have it back by the weekend. Unfortunately there will be no aggressive driving until I put on at least 500 miles on the new setup. 
*Update 4/3/07*
The Clutch is here! Instal scheduled for next thursday. I will have it for the weekend of the 14th and will go to the track to report my findings. 
















*Update 3/30/07*
The diff is here! Waiting on the clutch now. Once Dynamic Motorworks installs the drive train upgrades im off to the dyno to get a reading on everything I have on the car b4 I go big turbo. Im hoping for 225Hp. My last dyno didnt have the intake and I had a weaker DV. My older B DV seems to work better than the C version for me. 
*Update 3/27/07*
Getting the car ready for the BT: I went with APTuning and sourced out a very hard to get Peloquin dif and Spec Stg3+ clutch and flywheel. I just ordered them today and will post my findings as soon as I am done. Note to self: I should have used APTuning in the past. They are great and seem to know their stuff. More to come. APR needs to hurry up.







*I will probably do dyno after I put the drivetrain components on* This will give me a good b4 and after the APR BT. 








*Update 7/25/06*
Ok, heres the deal, I have installed revo1, neuspeed pulley, milltek TB exhaust, and revo2. I have dyno charts for revo1 alone, then adding the neuspeed pulley I have another dyno chart. If anyone has been following along I installed milltek and had some issues, but now they are all resolved. I also had a boost leak that we detected after installing my boost gauge. this is why I havent posted the third set of dyno numbers. They are coming up today!! Also stay tuned as I install a Custom Garrrett FMIC thanks to Innovative Motorsports, (Tom is the man). Tom helped me figure out my little boost issue. I will also choose a CAI and dyno as well. so if you want to see results here it is.
Revo1 209hp/245trq
neuspeed 208hp/252trq
*Milltek TB and Revo2 218hp/266trq* 
custom FMIC. next week. 

























blue is just revo
and red is revo and the neuspeed pulley. enjoy
I gained about 6lbs tourque but lost 1 hp. so I dont know why it feels so much better than the numbers show. I guess my butt dyno might b off a little bit.







im glad my tourque went up though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 9:11 AM 10-19-2007_


----------



## leodelargeGTI (Aug 1, 2006)

car looks great man, any particular reason you took of the pulley? was thinking of doing it but im on the fence about since i hear 50/50 reviews about it


----------



## TTr250 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (leodelargeGTI)*

props dude... its been a fun season and i enjoyed the couple chats we had...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (TTr250)*

Leo,
The gains I felt were small. I gained some torque and thats about it. I was a weee bit concerned because the pulley does not retain the harmonic dampner. With a big turbo coming, a few ft/lbs is not worth the worry of long term motor life. There was no proof that it would hurt the motor but I dont need to take any chances with such a small mod.
Brock,
likewise. hopefully see you @ show n go?


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

slow


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

all chipped cars are running 15-16 psi during a 1/4 mile run








First gear accelerates too quick to build more boost then that normally. Then once you shift out of first you're at too high of rpm to build more then ~16 psi.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

*Update 10/21/07 Fall Show N Go event*
I now have APR 2.1 software on the car and wanted to run the 1/4 mile again since its been a whole year since I achieved my 13.960 run. I was lucky enough to find some 17s with all season contis that my friend had lying around. Since last year my car is much stronger wiht the APR software, Forge FMIC, clutch and diff. I was hoping to achieve 13.7s but was struggling to get out of the 14s. It seems I have forgotten how to launch. I wasnt able to get any better 60fts than a 2.225. Most of my 60fts were 2.33 and higher.







Lowest time I got was 14.105. I will try to get to the track again before I put on the upgraded fuel pump. Hopefully i can find a good set of street tires to run upfront instead of crappy all seasons. 







Good night for now.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update: 11/13/07*
I assisted Digitalhippie in un-installing my fuel pump. I just sent it out to APR today to get rebuilt as part of the stage 3 plan. I am still waiting to receive my 14" BBK from Eurospec. I hope I get both of these items back at the same time so I can report some more progress to you guys.


----------



## 03HATCH (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

how's ics in there installs? ive been wanting to go see brian even since i picked up my MKV but havent had the time...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (03HATCH)*

brian will take care of you man for sure.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

I noticed that your upcoming plans are for some custom wheels...if you end up going that route and you plan to sell your current RS6...please hit me up. 19" right? I love those wheels. Great looking car man...please continue to update with progress.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update: 11/13/07*
I assisted Digitalhippie in un-installing my fuel pump. I just sent it out to APR today to get rebuilt as part of the stage 3 plan. I am still waiting to receive my 14" BBK from Eurospec. I hope I get both of these items back at the same time so I can report some more progress to you guys. 

so basically you held the flashlight while tom was doing the work in the dark















if you get it by thanksgiving maybe i can swing by and hang out while you and DH install the pump and brakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

I might keep the RS6s as backup wheels. I will let you know. Sent you a PM as well.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_
so basically you held the flashlight while tom was doing the work in the dark















if you get it by thanksgiving maybe i can swing by and hang out while you and DH install the pump and brakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

actually.. dick..







I disconnected the fuse, intake, and all associated PCV related stuff and then held the flashlight as DH did the scary stuff.







I could have done it but I dont have that custom tool so I let him do it.


----------



## 03HATCH (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

str8 i think im gonna head down there fri afternoon, i got a few things i need installed...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (03HATCH)*

*Update 12/1/07*
My APR fuel pump just arrived! Instal tomorrow morning hopefully with the FP software flashed hopefully monday with Brian @ ICS during lunch break.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

are you dyno'ing after installing fuel pump with fuel pump specific tuning?
do you have charts from before?
it would be great to see gains from fuel pump


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

I only have my stg2 revo dyno with most of my mods. Now I have APR which is much stronger, FMIC, and now fuel pump with APR Fuel pump SW. I have dynoed way too many times already. If you will pay for some dyno time I can do more runs.







I wish I could though my friend.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

What did APTuning do? When I went stage 1 and 2 APR, I chipped thought them. You are in CT so I'm curious what you did down here in PA.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*

*Update 12/3/07 Damn snow!*
I didnt uncover the GTI yesterday to do the fuel pump because of the snow we had yesterday. Luckily the rain from last night washed just about all of it away so I might be installing it tonight with DH. I will keep you guys posted.
*Arin*,
APtuning hooked me up real nice with my spec stg 3+ clutch and LWFW that I scrapped and my Pely Differential. I never went down there for anything. They were great over the phone and helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Nice!
Their lot is filled with Dubs. Last time I was there a pretty modded out VRT swaped gti was in the shop.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*

*Update 12/8/07* Fuel pump is installed and seems to be running fine. It pulls sooooo much more I cant believe it. I really didnt think I was going to notice that much of a difference without the upgraded fuel pump software from APR but I was wrong. I have to wait till after the 17th to get the upgraded software. I might even have a nice package from APR by then if I am lucky.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

You noticed gains on non fuel pump software?h


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update 12/8/07* Fuel pump is installed and seems to be running fine. It pulls sooooo much more I cant believe it. I really didnt think I was going to notice that much of a difference without the upgraded fuel pump software from APR but I was wrong. I have to wait till after the 17th to get the upgraded software. I might even have a nice package from APR by then if I am lucky. 

aww how nice you're waiting for me to get back so i can test out the new file with you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_You noticed gains on non fuel pump software?h

absolutely. I am in awe. I think APR was right about my stock fuel pump it wasnt allowing the chip tuning to do its thing. Now it pulls like a chipped 2.0t should. 


_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 2:59 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 12/11/07* 
1st, I am noticing a dip in boost while driving the car under certain circumstances. I agree with DHs initial theory that the car is actually overboosting. I did do a slight wastegate tweak a while back but did not see any gains at all when I had the stock fuel pump. I think I may finally be feeling the affects of this tweak now and the software is trying to compensate for the mechanical allowance of extra boost. We will be running more logs to see if we can come up with an answer
my 2nd update makes my first update almost irrelevant. I got a call today from Keith and my kit is shipping out this week. (Trying to hold in the excitement)
























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif







Didnt work so well. Now I just need to get those Big brakes from Eurospec and I will have completed all of my performance goals for this coming season.


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Sounds sick man, you'll have to give me a ride one of these days... 
I hear you are Tom's *best* flashlight holder....


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rawk)*

thats right!!!!!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Wow, subscribed to this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see the BT numbers.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (rawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawk* »_ . . . I hear you are Tom's *best* flashlight holder....









Got a massive propane lantern now. Light AND heat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Nurendra)*

I love and hate Rendy comments.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Oh stop, you can now work on your car at any hour of the night with this massive propane lantern, you (almost) Stage III guy


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Nurendra)*

Ill borrow it when tom (cough), I mean when I install my new brakes.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 12/21/07* A big package has magically arrived at ICS. That GT28/71 looks much bigger in person! I was giggling like a little school girl..
correction....
I still am giggling. 
Just installed the FP specific software supplied by APR. I will be doing a before and after dyno to show the power difference between a Stage2+ car vs. a stage 3 car. same car, same dyno same temperatures. 
End of dissucssion.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

good thing state st. is clear and dry. i wonder if you can lay rubber down the whole road


----------



## VW-Arcade (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

Apperantly APR fuel pump FTW


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_good thing state st. is clear and dry. i wonder if you can lay rubber down the whole road

Are you back?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
Just installed the FP specific software supplied by APR. I will be doing a before and after dyno to show the power difference between a Stage2+ car vs. a stage 3 car. same car, same dyno same temperatures. 
End of dissucssion.









Good stuff man...looking forward to those numbers.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
Are you back? 

yeah got back monday here until jan 8th. i'm bored too so if you need an extra hand trying to install something let me know


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

awesome to have ya back. Actually, I just missed a call from my buddy mike at Perf-Cafe, I think my brake kit just came in.







Ill let you know


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

cant wait to see this car next season.. Tom must be pretty busy


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

Just got word that my Big brake kit is in shipping. I cant wait to see this thing. Looks like everything will be installed in time for the season. (crosses fingers)


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

sweet rich. so has your other box of goodies been installed yet?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

No, Porsche sales are down which means so are my fund$$$







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Very soon though.


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (leodelargeGTI)*

dude, now everyone's calling their car "the marshmallow"...








(PS: You gotta shave it to really make it a marshmallow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Jurgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jurgy* »_dude, now everyone's calling their car "the marshmallow"...








(PS: You gotta shave it to really make it a marshmallow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )

How do you know that isnt already in the plans.


----------



## Guticb (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm under the impression that this is your car:
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...nt=32
I've got 3 questions about the LEDs (They look SICK by the way).
1) Did you tint them this way, or were they like that?
2) Where did you get them?
3) How did you go about wiring them? Isn't it a PITA to hook up Euro LED lights to a US GTI?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Guticb)*

that is my car
Thats how I bought them. (same day in the picture in fact)
TMTuning.com
I didnt wire them. Digital did for me. 
Thanks for the compliment. I wish I could be more helpful on the lights. there is a DIY I think about this.


----------



## Guticb (Dec 6, 2007)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I wish I could be more helpful on the lights. there is a DIY I think about this.

Car looks sick as hell. I wish I would have considered the LED tails, though they were pricey. I'm happy with my Euro R32 tails. One question, are the turnsignals amber LED's or red?



_Modified by g60_corrado_91 at 3:15 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

amber


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Damn. Should've gone with them!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

*Update 2/6/08* The brakes are here!
This is an exciting day. Now I just need some time and dry weather to put them on. I will test fit them tonight on my wheels to make sure I have caliper clearance. 
FYI.. 
13" 997 Carrera S rotors weigh in @ *23lbs*
14" Eurospec brakes weigh in @ *19lbs!!!*

















_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 10:32 AM 2-6-2008_


_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 10:33 AM 2-6-2008_


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

Nice . . .


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Nurendra)*

whoa!! a solely positive comment with no room for negative interpretation.....








in other words, Thanks Rendy I am stoked. 
*Update* The test fit went well! No spacers needed.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

Honestly I am really interested to see how they age. The rotors look low on vanning and plate material. Do the vanes have a pretty aggressive curve to them? I know Eurospec makes great stuff so I'm sure its going to work. Let us know!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

the vaining looks super agressive. The rotor looks very similar to the design of the PCCBs that we use on the Porsches. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

*Update 2/8/08* Pictures from the test fitting.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

so does that mean you are getting rid of Carrera BBK?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

No, I just happen to work at a porsche dealer. I was curious on added weight potential of this kit, particularly the rotor. So... I compared my rotor to a well known rotor setup that alot of ppl trust and go with from time to time. I would love to be able to compare the caliper weights but my parts dept didnt have a Porsche caliper in stock. I am happy with the weight relative to the size of the kit. 
Once I have my stock GTI calipers and rotors off, I will weigh them to see how much I am gaining.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

oic. yeah i was lookin at eurospec and ecs stg 5 kits last nite. ecs is pretty beefy. calipers are ginormous.
im wondering with almost 5lbs in diff, if you'd feel it a whole lot, if at all


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

matt finish boxster mono block caliper I have in the back just weighed in at about 5.25lbs
I don't recall if I weighed my Q7 ones.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info chris!! I think my calipers are gonna weigh in at more than that for sure! Are they the calipers that belong ont he front of a boxster or the rear of a boxster?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_oic. yeah i was lookin at eurospec and ecs stg 5 kits last nite. ecs is pretty beefy. calipers are ginormous.
im wondering with almost 5lbs in diff, if you'd feel it a whole lot, if at all

The Porsche system is nice looking for bling but I have a feeling that eurospec will give you better results. 
Stock Factory Braking system from Porsche < strickly aftermarket company with a proven record. 
Porsches are designed to be high performance, but high performance for the normal driver. The eurospec kit is developed specifically for VW/Audi cars.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Thanks for the info chris!! I think my calipers are gonna weigh in at more than that for sure! Are they the calipers that belong ont he front of a boxster or the rear of a boxster?

They are front just plain boxster (non S) claipers. 
This was with no pads in them or clips.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ic. My calipers seemed to have alot of mass to them. The pads that these things take are huge! They def weigh more than 5 lbs. On the other hand, they are also much bigger though. I knew I wasnt buying a light weight smaller setup though from the start. 
are you happy with the P. upgrade? did your pedal response get better?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Ic. My calipers seemed to have alot of mass to them. The pads that these things take are huge! They def weigh more than 5 lbs. On the other hand, they are also much bigger though. I knew I wasnt buying a light weight smaller setup though from the start. 
are you happy with the P. upgrade? did your pedal response get better?

My car has the Q7/Cayenne/treg calipers. I had bought the boxster ones back before I even had my A3 and never got around to making brackets for them.
At first others thought my pedal got softer with the 6 pistons but it was really just like stock, just seemed soft vs some other cars in the office. I've never had it out on the track but Robin had it out at Road Atlanta during a PCA event and loved them.


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

The Eurospec brakes look great, I am surprised the wheels clear the caliper. It's also nice to see you can order the brake setup with no lettering on it either.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

The trick is to have them powdercoat the calipers Red and their logo gets covered up.







now my front and rear calipers will look similar. dont like it when there is a logo on the front that doesnt match the back. just a lil pet peev of mine.


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

sweet build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (ZippinVeeDub)*

*Update 4/2/08 problems*








We ran into some snags the past few weeks. 
1. After getting my wheels straightened, they get bent within one week after on I-95.... oh well. I put in a claim so hopefully I get something back for that. 
2. because the wheels were bent as bad as they are, I decided not to drive the car for a while and get everything ready for the season. While its parked, in my own driveway... someone pulls in and hits the rear of my car







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3745398 Now I have to fix my rear bumper
3. While installing the big brakes we ran into some problems, the wheels wont rotate. Something is not right. We bled the system 2 times!!! Eurospec is doing a great job so far with helping me trouble shoot our instal. 
I will keep you guys updated. My BT kit is still waiting for me at ICS


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

DOH







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

do your wheels clear the bbk?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*

They sure do. By about 4-5mm.







They did a good job at accomodating our high offsets. If you look at their website, they advertise this kit as fitting certain sets of 18" wheels like the Borbets.


----------



## Llamaslayer (Oct 28, 2007)

so ive gotta ask hows it like driving this car with a diffrential?!







must be awesome


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Llamaslayer)*

Its not bad.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Seriously awesome that you found the guy who hit and ran your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

hmm might have to call up george and see if that big box is taking up too much space at the shop. might have him ship it to me so i can "store/test" it for you.








hope you get this BS worked out rich.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

*Update* Eurospec BBK is out, I am getting a set of Brembos 
More delays....


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update* Eurospec BBK is out, I am getting a set of Brembos 
More delays....
















Why the change?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

Lets just say that I decided to go a different route. I have a great offer to buy some Brembos from another Mk5 owner. They will most likely work better with my desired setup.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Good to hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Bent wheels
Damaged rear valance
Another choice for the BBK
Nothing's going your way as usual . . .


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Nurendra)*

wow, that picture sums it all up. Thanks for that one Rendy. You are always good about getting to the point, with visual aids if need be.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update* I dropped off my car at the body shop today. I am glad that my bumper is getting fixed this fast. Hopefully I will get some extra "body adjustments" out of this insurance stuff. (crosses fingers)
Old BBK was shipped back yesterday. 
B&G coils were just purchased yesterday as well. 


_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 3:04 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## juventus321 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

v2's are mine







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to getting socks yankee tickets for a cool dude


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (juventus321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juventus321* »_v2's are mine







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to getting socks yankee tickets for a cool dude

Who's got those? Rich?
Robins heading up for that opener also!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

he is getting me tickets for the game next thrusday night.


----------



## juventus321 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Who's got those? Rich?
Robins heading up for that opener also!

my roomate and I work at yankee stadium. he works in the ticket office sometimes and we both manage the vending


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

dam... just read the whole thread... sick as car bro!!! loving everything.... cant wait to see the bt kit installed


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (AndorGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndorGLI* »_dam... just read the whole thread... sick as car bro!!! loving everything.... cant wait to see the bt kit installed 


That makes two of us.


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_

That makes two of us.










hahahaha yeah it does....
i know 2 people here in south florida that are already running BT kits and i can tell you that its sick!!! deff. a highway car killer!!!
one is an apt stg 3 bt kit and the other is unitronic stg3 tuned gt3071r kit...i havent seen that one run yet... cant wait to see yours all set up and ready to go...!


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

bout time things started going your way.
too bad the mets are better


----------



## juventus321 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_bout time things started going your way.
too bad the mets are better









i went to the game tonite but i left before they scored the winning run in the 12th. they stopped serving







in the 7th and i had to take the train home.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (juventus321)*

Too bad your car is still slow!! 
let me know when you getting them i will take a ride with you


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

Wow great build.
I see your pre BT strip #'s... have you went to the strip after the big snail was mounted?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

I have been meaning too, but I have had bent wheels for quite some time now. I went once after my 13.9 but the tires I had on the car were def not adequit. all season 17s that were bald.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

car looks sick. 
Good to chill with you at Show N Go


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

ditto John!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 4/25/08* Still havent had the time for stg3 install due to other things taking priority over that install. Tried installing the new B&G suspension last night but ran into some problems. The shock bodys had too much powder coating on them and would not slide into the sleeves. We had to grind the powder coating off. no big deal just took more time than thought. We will hopefully finish tonight. 
in other positive news, R32 rear brakes were just purchased.








Wheels and new tires should be here soon. 
Votex side skirts are gonna be shipped soon.


----------



## juventus321 (Jul 30, 2006)

are they on yet?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

so no more brembos?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubsker)*

*update 4/27/08* B&Gs are completely installed and I am loving the ride already. I need to let them settle and adjust a little bit more. Brembos are going on soon along with upgraded R32 rear brakes.







gntie


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_ *update 4/27/08* B&Gs are completely installed and I am loving the ride already. I need to let them settle and adjust a little bit more. Brembos are going on soon along with upgraded R32 rear brakes.







gntie

old news i knew this 2 days ago


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

sweet need to see this


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_
old news i knew this 2 days ago









You know nothing!!!!!! You will always be 3 hours behind the curve west coast boy!














The East is the Beast.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

lets not make this an east VS west thing....hehe
Can't wait to see this Rich , I talked to Mo and he said he might take a trip over the weekend.
if so i will make my quest appearance


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
You know nothing!!!!!! You will always be 3 hours behind the curve west coast boy!














The East is the *Beast.* 

but our curves are better








dont think i can post those other curves without getting in more trouble

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









yes i know they're Beasts back there too


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_
but our curves are better








dont think i can post those other curves without getting in more trouble

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









yes i know they're Beasts back there too









You guys may have better roads, but we have better cars.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

oh no your started the war Rich....
thats a real nice pic, wish we had some roads like that in NJ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
You guys may have better roads, but we have better cars.























and DnD and good pizza


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_
and DnD and good pizza









Colony and Pepes FTMFW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 4/30/08* 
Flat tire=








Just scored some sort of relationship with Dunlop tires though


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just get daves black wheels.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

*Update 5/22/08* R32 Rear brake upgrade is finished. taking the car out for a test drive now. 
I am finally picking up my BBK for the fronts this saturday. also my wheel adapters have showed up so they new wheels should be on soon. I just talked to ICS and stage 3 will be going on in 2 weeks. Mike from Perf-cafe sourced some euro votex skirts for me and those are about 2-3 weeks away. I am happy as hell right now. 


_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 7:04 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

pics of the R32 rear setup. pads have not set into the rotors yet. Dust sheilds are gay!!!!!


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sweet i'll be home just in time to give it a test drive to make sure brian and george did the job right. oh rich you going to WF this year??


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

still, this thing is comin along nicely.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Dust sheilds are gay!!!!!









To quote Lois from Family Guy...
YOU'RE GAY!














j/k
The OEM dust shields are gay... WTF, you have to remove the wheel hub to pull the dustshield?? No thanks
Geez, did you even drive it last night? There's still rust on the rotors!










_Modified by 2pt0tee at 8:49 AM 5-23-2008_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

why are my flickr pics soo small? can I change the settings? anyways.... 
Just went to a machine shop to have the wheels preped for the Porsche wheels but they wanted too much cash. I am having a tech do the work for me for a 6 pack of bud.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Wheels are on. Nice to finally have round wheels. 
Leaving work soon to pick up the Brembos.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hey rich is that the new Cayenne GTS behind you??


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*

yup


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

looks great Rich.....when you installing the brakes.


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

rims are looking dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV DarkstaR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV DarkstaR* »_rims are looking dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. 
I am soo happy with the car right now despite the one bent wheel. I made it 7 hours without bending a wheel. that is a new best record.







The R32 rear brakes are grabbing real well now that the pads are bedded into the rotors. I will be picking up some crossdrilled rotors for the rear sometime soon from Autotech. 
Brembos should go on tomorrow with any luck. No word on side skirts yet from Mikey.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 5/27/08 * 
Brembos are on! I am still trying to wear the surface rust off of the rotors and cant tell yet if the rotors are warped. So far so good though. they grab real fast!!!!! gnite


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

mmm, rust....


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

nice cant wait to see the car Rich......


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5Rabbit)*

You know what would clean that rust up quick? If your balljoints were scraping your rotors... yea... maybe that was a feature on the eurospec garbage!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_You know what would clean that rust up quick? If your balljoints were scraping your rotors... yea... maybe that was a feature on the eurospec garbage!


























































rofl lol rofl lol





















hahahahahahahahahahahaha. that made my morning. 
On a serious note, I need to talk to you Tom.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_On a serious note, I need to talk to you Tom. 

Ok, you know how to get a hold of me.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah these rotors look pretty rusted


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_yeah these rotors look pretty rusted



Not in this picture!


----------



## dude_bro (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

dang car loooks good bro,I have see you around greenwich. When Im there i drive a blue crown vic







my dub sits on Greenwich AVe.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DVLISH)*









I love it Igor!!!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

nice. think the rim setup could be a bit more aggressivly styled, but whatever. the car is a 10, nonetheless.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_yeah these rotors look pretty rusted









owned?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
owned?

You didnt hear about Michaelmark5s car??? they jacked his wheels while parked at the dealership. I will try to find the link


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

I just had several fuel cuts!!!!! I have the upgraded APR fuel pump already ?????


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_You didnt hear about Michaelmark5s car??? they jacked his wheels while parked at the dealership. I will try to find the link


Damn, that's ****ed up http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I just had several fuel cuts!!!!! I have the upgraded APR fuel pump already ?????
























Been there, done that... we'll get it figured out. You still have your stock pump? Maybe we toss it back together w/that and you bring it by your friends at the dealership if things are REAL BAD (aka. cam chewed up). There is TSB for "A" cams....


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

i am planning to drop of my car @ a dealer maybe sunday night or monday regarding this bad start thing... I do have an 06 and am kinda worried about the fuel pump/cam bull$h!7


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

It MAY be just software... there was a cold start issue solved by software.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_i am planning to drop of my car @ a dealer maybe sunday night or monday regarding this bad start thing... I do have an 06 and am kinda worried about the fuel pump/cam bull$h!7
















they will not do anything until there is some sort of code stored in your computer..


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_they will not do anything until there is some sort of code stored in your computer..


Amateurs..... pull fuel pump fuse, run car till it dies, pop fuse back in, go to dealer. "I have no idea where those codes came from, I can has new camz?"


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_

Amateurs..... pull fuel pump fuse, run car till it dies, pop fuse back in, go to dealer. "I have no idea where those codes came from, I can has new camz?"


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_

Amateurs..... pull fuel pump fuse, run car till it dies, pop fuse back in, go to dealer. "I have no idea where those codes came from, I can has new camz?"

hahahaha good idea!!!! We need to do that with my car.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_hahahaha good idea!!!! We need to do that with my car. 

You catch on quick, why do you think I asked about your stock fuel pump


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

just hope that vwoa or your dealer is not watching this forum/thread (which they do)


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*

I am friends with my service dept.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I just had several fuel cuts!!!!! I have the upgraded APR fuel pump already ?????























you car is telling you to install a Big Turbo


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*

cam follower is damaged real bad. Cam looks unharmed fortunately. We are going to turn the cam and inspect the rest of the lobe for wear marks. So much for going to MD this weekend.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

^ Still can't believe that. One of the nicest looking MkV's.








OP, are those from a 997 911? Real or reps? Those look really sick.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
You didnt hear about Michaelmark5s car??? they jacked his wheels while parked at the dealership. I will try to find the link

On GolfMkV:
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...43462
New car:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_cam follower is damaged real bad. Cam looks unharmed fortunately. We are going to turn the cam and inspect the rest of the lobe for wear marks. So much for going to MD this weekend. 

Is it the one or two piece cam?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_^ Still can't believe that. One of the nicest looking MkV's.








OP, are those from a 997 911? Real or reps? Those look really sick.









they are reps of what is called the "Carrera Classic Wheel" off the new 997 911s. Raderwerks is the shizzznizzle!!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
they are reps of what is called the "Carrera Classic Wheel" off the new 997 911s. Raderwerks is the shizzznizzle!!

Dang, so you didn't need adaptors or spacers? Good stuff.
What are the specs on them?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Is it the one or two piece cam?


one piece "A" cam


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_

one piece "A" cam

Hmm, same one I have. I need to check my followers one of these days.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Hmm, same one I have. I need to check my followers one of these days.


Tomorrow's a good day. Don't wait til it fails.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*

yes I needed adapters. Porsche wheels are 5x130. I went with H&R 15mm adapter.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_yes I needed adapters. Porsche wheels are 5x130. I went with H&R 15mm adapter. 

I see. Do you rub at all?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*

nope.


----------



## Goped220 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Yo rich what’s up man? looking good! I like the Porsche wheels. Did you find out if there is a horse power gain to the new 997 turbo? I hear it is 20 more ponies.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Goped220)*

horse power is still at 480hp just like the 2007s still.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

skirts are at the body shop.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

cant wait to see this thing up close! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (99.5Rabbit)*

me either. picking up the car from service today! yay!!!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 6/14/08* Miles are 34198 B cam/ newer follower are in my car under warranty now. Stock HPFP is in for now. APR pump was sent out for rebuild cause it was damaged by the follower incident.







Andy at APR is doing a pretty damn good job of getting my situation handled quickly. Stage 3 cant go in till i have the pump back of course. I should have it back early next week.
Possitive note: I am done with the appearance of the car for now. Skirts are installed, what a Pita those were. I may do some minor tweaks here and there to the exterior but I think I am mostly done. Pics to come soon. I want some Dyno plots instead of pics though!! 


_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 11:40 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
Possitive note: I am done with the appearance of the car for now. Skirts are installed, what a Pita those were. I may do some minor tweaks here and there to the exterior but I think I am mostly done. Pics to come soon. I want some Dyno plots instead of pics though!! 

Did you say pics? Dude lets get a mini shoot of your marshmallow !!!


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
On GolfMkV:
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...43462
New car:









wow... that is gorgeous!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (bigturboVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigturboVR6* »_
Did you say pics? Dude lets get a mini shoot of your marshmallow !!!


x10! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[under the hood's too!]


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (the4ringer)*

*update 6/21/08* APR pump is back in and seems to be running great. wheels are all straight for the most part. Car is scheduled to go to ICS the 30th of this month!!! thats in 9 days!!!!


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bump... so is it in the shop yet


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*

from the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

Thanks Steve,
I love my AS5!







Needs to go lower though. my bumper looked like it was stock height on the grass!!


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

love the car man.......... love the car!!! im not worthy


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5Rabbit)*

*Update 7/1/08* Car is not in the shop like planned!!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

what happened


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

I cant get into the specifics but scheduling is not a forte for my shop.


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I cant get into the specifics but scheduling is not a forte for my shop.

hahahaha
time to find a new shop, I know of one...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bigturboVR6)*

me too!


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

WOW Rich ....me and you have no luck ...we should start hanging out more


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5Rabbit)*

*Update 7/8/08*
Looks like the process should be starting on friday. I have decided to have Tom @ Innovative motorsports do my stage3 along with my help and 2pt0tees help. I am hoping the hardware to be fininshed in 3 days. middle of the week. I will have to overnight my ECU to APR first to ensure I get it back intime. I am cutting it close for waterfest
On a side note.... I spent 3+ hours up at Innovative with Tom last night trying to once and for all figure out my stage2 always felt weak. we finally figured it out. With the proper pressure testing fitting we found the smallest boost leak pre-throttle body. my vacuum and boost are more responsive and holding requested pressures. It feels like a new car again. Now its time to start fresh with stage 3. wish us luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Tom and his knowledge and patience. I am so glad I know this dude. 
Pics of his work area. 








Theres tom in the background reviewing the CD-rom Bently. He is one of the most thorough tuners/techs I have ever met.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

which turbo are we gonna do here???


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_and 2pt0tees help

Whatcha need me for? looks like you two have it under control


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_which turbo are we gonna do here???

all of my plans are on the first page with progress reports. 
I am installing apr stage 3.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 7/11/08 IT BEGINS TONIGHT!* 
I picked up my stage 3 box that had been sitting at ICS for over 3 months (what a shame) and will start the process tonight up at Innovative Motorsports in Shelton. We will do as much as possible in one night. I will need to send out my ECU to APR which will take the longest of the whole process I assume. Wish us luck. I hope we dont run into any snags.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

good to hear man, good luck!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (YoungMedic)*

thanks!
*Update.... My car hates to be touched.!!! *








While dismantling the throttle body, we dropped our only T30 bit and spent 2 hours with magnets, lights, mirrors etc trying to find it. Even with the throttle body out and most of the lines removed we cannot find this dang thing. We called it quits at 3am. more updates tonight if not tomorrow.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 7/14/08* Well after lots of partying this weekend, we didnt get as far as I would have liked too, but I sorta figured that would happen. Tom from Innovative worked pretty diligently on saturday and got all the stock parts removed with great success. The manual is real easy to follow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to apr for that. Today after my hangout I had some help from the other Tom (2pt0tee) and put the new injectors in, and put just about all of the upper part of the motor back together. The exhaust mani fold nuts seized on the studs so we werent able to bolt the new turbo up yet. I will pick up some new studs tomorrow and hopefully be closer to finishing up on the mechanical stuff. We took out the ECU and I am overnighting it to APR so that they can load it up with Stage 3 goodness. More updates tomorrow hopefully. Goodnight


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

keep up the good work! If you need some help, let me know!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Maverik869)*

thanks Igor,
unfortunately I am sick today and dont know how much I can get done. i am gonna get the studs now and ship the ECU at least


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

i ahve always loved this car... congrats on creating a sick ride!
O, and i am sure this has been asked, but what front end is that?


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

Good stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotorwerks* »_i ahve always loved this car... congrats on creating a sick ride!
O, and i am sure this has been asked, but what front end is that?

caractere


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*

*update 7/14/08 * It seems there is a bracket that is missing from the kit. We were not able to get very far today unfortunately. I will have APR overnight the bracket. good night.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Brackets are overrated...
SUPERGLUE FTW!!!


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

zip ties and duct tape


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*

I was gonna hire the turbo monkey, but I am hearing bad reports about reliability.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

maybe the kittenzz can help









I hear this guy needs a new job


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

And guard your RSB carefully!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*

rofl


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Will this be ready for Waterfest


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_Will this be ready for Waterfest
















*YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* lol. I may be the unluckiest ***** when it comes to tuning my car... but I always meet deadlines.









*Update 7/15/08 opps!!! * 
Seems that APR sent me the wrong turbo.






















After some of the best customer service I ever did see, There is another Turbo with the appropriate hardware being over-nighted to me along with my ECU. I WILL be driving my car away from Innovatives shop tomorrow night. 
Big thanks to Chris G, and Andy J from APR for getting everything squared away so fast.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

lol... this reminds me everything I went through when trying to make few races when 1st turboing my car!
kick a$s schlumpe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

its schlampe!! get it right Di*k.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

where did u get ur led light?? the back light??


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
*YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* lol. I 

good to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_where did u get ur led light?? the back light??

are you talking about my LED tail lights? if so, TMTuning. I got them last year at waterfest. they will be there again this year I am assuming. they will have reduced pricing too. hit them up for sure


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

thank you. do you know what is the different between the tmtuning and the fixxtuning ones?? the only thing i see different is that the left side has a red spot on them.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ($GTI07$)*

well as far as I know, they all have the red lens (euro rear fog option) I just took it out very carefully.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 7/16/08* The new new turbo is here







also the Ecu is in the box too. completion happens tonight. I am trying to hold it in. 








here is that bracket that was missing the first time around.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

YAY!!!!!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

lets see what else can go wrong. Something always does with me.







I am so excited for this. I dont want to be at work today at all. I just want to leave and go and install it.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_









nice snail!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

thanks, it should do the trick


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

was it hard to take out.


----------



## juventus321 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ($GTI07$)*

i want more.......


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (juventus321)*

*update 07-17-08 3:44 am:* car was running and then it caught on fire. 
moral of the story: dont rush it.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tom8thebomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom8thebomb* »_*update 07-17-08 3:44 am:* car was running and then it caught on fire. 
moral of the story: dont rush it.
 
Good luck Rich with the install and hope things turn out well , but hopefully your getting good practice with installing the APR stage 3 FSI injectors your going to need it , this last set of injectors lasted/went only 5K miles and there cold start miss-firing like crazy now !!!!!! . 
This is what happens when using modifies the stock injectors in there stage 3 kits instead of having NEW BT ones made from scratch .







Bob.G
p.s. living with a * CEL * will be normal with the APR stage 3 kit get used too it !!!!



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:59 AM 7-17-2008_


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_p.s. living with a * CEL * will be normal with the APR stage 3 kit get used too it !!!!

Isn't CEL part of the VW lifestyle?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_
Isn't CEL part of the VW lifestyle?









Honestly with the vag turbo cars you will get cel from time to time , but my Daughter drives a 07 rabbit 2.5L its been FLAWLESS from day one other than oil changes and rotate the tires all you do is drive it .







Bob.G


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_my Daughter drives a 07 rabbit 2.5L its been FLAWLESS from day one other than oil changes and rotate the tires all you do is drive it


Until the MAF goes bad...
Or the plastic water pump falls apart...
Or it consumes too much oil because the #2 piston ring was installed upside down...
Or...........
I'm just waiting for the rash of window reg failures... I recently noticed they went back to plastic








I've had my share of VAG NA cars too, infact, the GTI is my first VAG turbo car.
I don't think "VW" and "all you do is drive it" can be used in the same sentence















BTW: you just jinx'd yourself


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_
BTW: you just jinx'd yourself
















DOH!!!!!








CEL it's a lifestyle that we can't avoid


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*

lee - I don't want to know how you found that image so quickly


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

*Update 7/17/08* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Forge and APR do not mix!! I cannot use my Forge twintercooler without some modifications that need to be fabed up. I have no time to see that through and I do not have my stock IC piping






























On a postive note, we got the car running and it is free of leaks. Someone loan me their stock IC piping please!!!


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update 7/17/08* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Forge and APR do not mix!! I cannot use my Forge twintercooler without some modifications that need to be fabed up. I have no time to see that through and I do not have my stock IC piping






























On a postive note, we got the car running and it is free of leaks. Someone loan me their stock IC piping please!!! 

come to the west coast and i'll trade you my stock ic piping for your forge twintercooler straight up


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_ Someone loan me their stock IC piping please!!! 

Rich I have a box full of parts that APR send back after my stage 3 install you are more then welcome to come and p/u from me if you need them LMK. Bob.G


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

He already has hoses to use... because some people don't throw away these things like a jackass








BTW... those f'in IC hoses are $170 from the dealer for the pair... ridiculous


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Rich I have a box full of parts that APR send back after my stage 3 install you are more then welcome to come and p/u from me if you need them LMK. Bob.G

thanks bob, I really appreciate the offer!! 
I will let ya know if I need anything


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ($GTI07$)*

*Update 7/17/08* 
"Welcome to stage 3" 
With the exception of the stock IC sucking balls, and the fact that I dont have the upgraded spark plugs (random misfires and pulled timing) I am loving this more than you can imagine. I will try to get some interesting night shots of the boost pressure building on my gauge. I have never seen values that high. I am so happy. Thank you APR. Great customer service
Big thanks to Andy for walking me through alot of silly things and getting the correct parts out to me overnight!!!








Thanks to Tom Kogut @ Innovative motorsports for spending the time and doing the job right
Thanks to Tom Badera once again for dealing with my stupid questions that I ask more than once.








Thanks to Keith @ APR and everyone else that made this a success for me. 
Thanks to Brian Rosenberg who helped get my name out there.


----------



## juventus321 (Jul 30, 2006)

congrats man, cant wait to see and hear this thing


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Thanks to Tom Badera once again for dealing with my stupid questions that I ask more than once.
















Yea, I'm gonna stop wasting my breath... I told you twice when I gave you the fluid, lol








Don't forget my IC pipes you'd be SOL without.... lol, you gotta stop throwing **** away. Speaking of which... when you getting this f'in exhaust out of here? ROFL


_Modified by 2pt0tee at 8:01 AM 7-18-2008_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

yay Waterfest FTW!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

how much timing are you pulling?


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

you are going to get your forge intercooler back on right? how much piping needs to be modified?








Congrads on Stg3! about TIME!


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_you are going to get your forge intercooler back on right? how much piping needs to be modified?










It's only the turbo outlet -> ic inlet pipe that needs to be modified... the outlet side of the IC is the same (APR kit still uses the OEM throttle pipe).
I have an idea for him... but we'll have to try it out and see.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

what kind of spark plugs does he need?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_what kind of spark plugs does he need?

Prob just the OEM NGK, but one heat range cooler. I don't think Rich ever did plugs on his car.... he's past due (20k according to VW).
Pretty sure he has the original non-letter revision of the coils... I noticed the engine ran smoother when I switched to one of the newest revisions. You know all about coil problems, right Igor?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

NGK BKR7EIX


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_
You know all about coil problems, right Igor?









QUIET! ... gina had more fun with them than I did... (last year coming home from H2O)







....... but YES .. Yes I do know coils... and what a pain in the ASS they are!


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

btw.. recommended plugs for stg3 are NGK-PFR7B (Stock# 4853) - aprox 10$ a plug!


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

first!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_NGK BKR7EIX

Ive tryed these in my APR Stage 3 and they don't run well IMO the ND APR spec plug runs well.







Bob.G


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Ive tryed these in my APR Stage 3 and they don't run well IMO the ND APR spec plug runs well.







Bob.G

which plugs??
just ordered 8 NGK-PFR7B


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_first!
















WTF is this. trying to cover you ass if somebody deletes some posts or something









simpsons did it?










_Modified by Hkysk8r07 at 9:43 PM 7-18-2008_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hey rich whats up dude. its timmy with the corrado. i havent seen you in a while bro!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a4drwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a4drwhore* »_hey rich whats up dude. its timmy with the corrado. i havent seen you in a while bro!

TIMMAAAAYYYY!!!!
Whats up man. I didnt see you at waterfest


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

*Update 7/20/08* Waterfest was pretty fun. It was cool being behind the Apr trailer. I got to meet alot of ppl in person this year. TheBox, Jc, and a few others. Good times for sure. 
The spark plugs are awesome. smooth idle, no mis-fires and I do not believe that I am pulling timing. I only had a few chances to rip on it since sat AM. but from what I can tell everything is running as good as can be despite the heat-soaked stock IC.







Next project is trying to make custom piping that will allow me to run the stock IC (properly) along with the Forge twintercooler. If that doesnt work I will suck it up and purchase the APR intercooler. I have no problem with their IC but it will actually cost "moe money"








I did attemp to run my car at the drag strip today (sunday) in the 100 degree weather and the results were...... less than attractive. Lets just say that I did better than 13.9 on one run. ouch!!! I was running on 19" summer tires though. I will try to find some 18s that fit over my massive brakes but.... yeah... wish me luck. Now that it is cooling off, time to go for a few rips and maybe some logs. 
It was nice meeting everyone and big thanks to everyone @ APR esp. keith, Andy and Courtney. I am happy to be a fan boy of this company!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

hey rich thanks for all the help today, car looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif don't worry bout your et no one is going to have a good one on 19's focus on your mph which was good for pump gas on 19's


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

he doesnt listen sometimes. I wasnt expecting him to do well... mph he was getting looked like LOW 13sec 1/4 mile on a good day. Also car wasnt hitting the same boost as it does on a cooler night. So with better weather, i think car is def. high 12sec capable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

didn't i see him trap 104







thats not a bad trap for a pump gas APR stage 3


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I was happy with my mph but not my 1/4 mile time. oh well. I am having some issues with getting the car into gear now. I stil have the stock side engine and tranny mount. I am wondering if those are now shot. Can that affect the ease of putting the shifter through the gears??


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Car looked real nice Rich ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5Rabbit)*

Thanks john!, great seeing you guys!


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Check your Shifter Alignment.
check adjustment section!
http://www.dieselgeek.com/mkvsigmafiveinstall.htm


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

thanks. I dont think that is the issue. I may have an issue with my dog bone mount. Unfortunately I will not have too much time to have a look any time soon. I may just park the car for now.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i was there but only for like 3 hours on sunday. way too hott http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Rich!
It was nice meeting you! Waterfest was crazy and fun! Hope to see you next year (or sooner) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Courtney, you are awesome girl. Coming to my rescue on saturday with the patent APR Golf Sudo ATV. Hope to see you again soon also along with the rest of the crew. I see that you added your Car info to Vtex. Was your A3 at waterfest? 
*Update 7/21/08* Brian from Performance outfitters took my car for a ride to see what he thought of our installation and have a look at the issues I am having with the transmission. I think the dogbone mount might be shot.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

I saw your car......didn't get to meet you, I walked over a few times but you weren't by your car. Mine was under the tent in the shade


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

No, we didn't bring my car to WF this year, I flew up.








Maybe next year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Cool beans. what is the next big event for APR?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

H20! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update 7/21/08* Brian from Performance outfitters took my car for a ride to see what he thought of our installation and have a look at the issues I am having with the transmission. I think the dogbone mount might be shot. 


Is it making a banging/knocking sound on shifts?
Might not be the dogbone itself, but the holes in the transmission housing... there's a TSB on it...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_

Is it making a banging/knocking sound on shifts?
Might not be the dogbone itself, but the holes in the transmission housing... there's a TSB on it...

uhhhhh????? not really. but if I am in reverse and I jam the brakes, I can feel the clutch pedal move.. as if the motor or the transmission is flexing when inertia is being put on it.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_H20! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats a long ways away. I might have to come to AL and run my car on the APR track.. is it even done yet?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
Thats a long ways away. I might have to come to AL and run my car on the APR track.. is it even done yet?

Not done yet!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

shucks!!! We need pics of your A3, what do you have done to it?
*Update 7/22/08* Found that the bolts on my DP mount backed out a little bit. that was causing some of the knocking noise that I was hearing. I am still feeling/hearing tranny noise though. I inspected my dog bone mount and I didnt see anything wrong with it. I also dont know what to look for. Car still runs great!!!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_shucks!!! We need pics of your A3, what do you have done to it?
*Update 7/22/08* Found that the bolts on my DP mount backed out a little bit. that was causing some of the knocking noise that I was hearing. I am still feeling/hearing tranny noise though. I inspected my dog bone mount and I didnt see anything wrong with it. I also dont know what to look for. Car still runs great!!! 

pull the mount off and look at the rubber insers in it and also look at the bolts that hold it in place. when i took mine off one of the bolts was bent, the threads in the mount were stripped and there was deformation in one of the bolt tunnels. you won't see any of that without actually pulling the mount off....


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

ok I will do that. thanks man.


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

Run at the track again and get some better times!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (MKV DarkstaR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV DarkstaR* »_Run at the track again and get some better times!









I want to try to find some 18s that clear my brakes. 19s just arent cutting it at all.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_pull the mount off and look at the rubber insers in it and also look at the bolts that hold it in place. when i took mine off one of the bolts was bent, the threads in the mount were stripped and there was deformation in one of the bolt tunnels. you won't see any of that without actually pulling the mount off....


Like I said... there's a TSB about the bolts, and their holes in the tranny housing.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I want to try to find some 18s that clear my brakes. 19s just arent cutting it at all.










Test fit rich's spare wheel from the R32... if its just for track time, steelies would work...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

steelies do not have bbk clearance at all. I am gonna try a porsche 18" wheel the next time my car is up on a lift here.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_

Test fit rich's spare wheel from the R32... if its just for track time, steelies would work...

he could run those in the rear then maybe get a pair of 18x8 ultraleggeras or something


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

I prefer Porsche fitment. I do not want to be swapping out adapters. I can run 2 Porsche donuts in the rear for less weight. but I need to find another one.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I prefer Porsche fitment. I do not want to be swapping out adapters. I can run 2 Porsche donuts in the rear for less weight. but I need to find another one. 


Donuts or full sized steel wheels? Steel wheels tend to be heavier than a similar sized alloy wheel.
That's why auto manufacturers have switched for a lot of cars... the alloy wheels being lighter leads to better MPG for the window sticker.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

you never saw my new spare???? I can pick it up with 1 finger!!! its an alloy donut!!!!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Since my Ego has healed, I can now post my official best time from sunday
60ft- 2.22 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
1/4 13.797 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
@104.something http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I think I have the forge intercooler situation figured out... at least in my head.







My IAT are through the roof when I am at redline. I will have some logs to show before and after soon.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_you never saw my new spare???? I can pick it up with 1 finger!!! its an alloy donut!!!! 


No, never saw it. Never even heard of an alloy donut before...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

"Porsche.... there is no substitute"........ well in the case of a spare there is.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

i seen you make some runs down the track on sunday, how did the car feel in the heat....


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_i seen you make some runs down the track on sunday, how did the car feel in the heat....

horrible! Boost was low and heat soak was at its worst! in a week or two I should have the forge intercooler on. Forge DV going on tonight or tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_shucks!!! We need pics of your A3, what do you have done to it? 

-APR fully loaded ECU ( always runnin' the 93 though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-switched the rims from 17x7.5 Paired 16 Spoke SILVER to 17x7.5 Paired 16 Spoke MACHINE/GREY. I think they look better with the Red A3s.
-All around Formula One Pinnacle 15%/35% tint
and...
-As soon as we get the A3 RSC CB exhausts in- its ON!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
-APR fully loaded ECU ( always runnin' the 93 though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-switched the rims from 17x7.5 Paired 16 Spoke SILVER to 17x7.5 Paired 16 Spoke MACHINE/GREY. I think they look better with the Red A3s.
-All around Formula One Pinnacle 15%/35% tint
and...
-As soon as we get the A3 RSC CB exhausts in- its ON!

























Thats hot!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Thanks man- I wish it was as hot as yours!!! I am working on getting it into the Stage III group!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

You got the friends and family discount. I am sure Keith will cut you a good deal... just bat your eye lashes a few times and be selective on what you wear to work.







Being a girl must be great sometimes. 
thanks Court, you deserve an awesome car. The stage 3 crowd needs a female for sure.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_You got the friends and family discount. I am sure Keith will cut you a good deal... just bat your eye lashes a few times and be selective on what you wear to work.







Being a girl must be great sometimes. 
thanks Court, you deserve an awesome car. The stage 3 crowd needs a female for sure. 

Haha!


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

x2


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBox)*

I thought you would appreciate that. 
Jr, how did you do on sunday???


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Rich, it was good meeting you at the show!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

Likewise. I wish I could have gone for a spin in your car though.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_Never even heard of an alloy donut before...

you need to start going inside DnD more often at our gtg's the alloy donuts are pretty good


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

Thanks Jimmy for info on good Donuts.








*Update 7/25/08* Forge DV is in and running great. The sound is very different than it was when I was stage 2. 
Stage 2 DV sound= Stock DV < Forge DV 
Stage 3 DV sound= Forge DV < Stock DV 







On stage 3 the stock DV sounds badass!!! The Forge sounds real interesting but not too loud. its almost more of sleeper until you really get on it. While I was puttin in the DV, I saw that most of my IC hosing was just barely holding on for its life. I realigned alot of things and tightened everything down. still havent had a boost leak yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_You got the friends and family discount. I am sure Keith will cut you a good deal... just bat your eye lashes a few times and be selective on what you wear to work.









Won't work. I'm ghey.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Won't work. I'm ghey.


So you get that IC piping worked out Rich?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Won't work. I'm ghey.

Yeah, I already tried that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no results.
I have recently hired a ghey man though to help with this predicament.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_

So you get that IC piping worked out Rich?

Not yet, we are waiting on the delivery of a nice Band saw to properly cut some piping. We will bend it just like the APR hose but make it shorter, weld a reducer to it and hook up the forge hoses. sounds like alot but oh well. I cut up my forge hoses so I am waiting on mike to help me out with a new hose.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah, I already tried that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no results.
I have recently hired a ghey man though to help with this predicament.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 7/28/08* after installing the Forge DV and running the BG cleaner system through the intake system, my car has not been running too strong. 
Symptoms:
-The DV sounds way different than it did when it was bolted on the turbo. 
-Boost does not spike past 20 anymore, goes to 20 and holds till redline
-the car takes longer to start (cold starts)
-the engine back fires that I was used to hearing are gone. 
It seems like fueling is the issue. I am putting the stock DV back on for now for two reasons. it sounds better and I had no issues with it. It will need to be replaced soon. it is an original DV from 2006!!! The diaphram looks like its stretching and ready to tear. I didnt do a TBA after running the BG cleaner so I wil do that the next time I am in the car. I verified that I was in APR 93 settings and not stock. wish me luck


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

i am still running the B valve for 10k miles now and I dont know how much it had on it before. it came off a customers car. my c failed at 12k......


----------



## Mallrats2269 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

id *** ur car rich (in a good way, meaning i love it)


_Modified by Mallrats2269 at 3:34 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Mallrats2269)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mallrats2269* »_id *** ur car rich










*Update 7/29/08* Car now runs great! The forge DV had a little misfortune. one of the vac lines that runs from the N75 to the DV was severed right at the connection. probably by the edge of the mounting bracket. I will have pics of the carnage. The valve is not damaged. I highly recommend using goodyear strenght vac/coolant lines if anyone decides to run the forge DV with stage3. Things move around with that power and something will give. shi*ty silicone will not last.








As for the clunking noise.... still havent found the problem. It may be my strut mounts. the noise is getting worse at a fast pace so I am not driving the car until the issue is resolved or at the very least determined what is causing the issue.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Two things: the wells 1118 band saw has shipped out. I will deff need a hand cleaning the shop and making room for this big thing. ummm so heres a link 
https://www.interplantsales.co...3.JPG
Bob G was deff right about the cold cuts! Intercooler piping should be no problem as of next week.

_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
As for the clunking noise.... still havent found the problem. It may be my strut mounts. the noise is getting worse at a fast pace so I am not driving the car until the issue is resolved or at the very least determined what is causing the issue. 

If its getting worse take it easy duhhh. When we have it on the lift we should change the bushings with new hardware. Let me know if you want me to order it.
-tom k


_Modified by tom8thebomb at 10:13 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom8thebomb* »_Two things: the wells 1118 band saw has shipped out. I will deff need a hand cleaning the shop and making room for this big thing. ummm so heres a link 
https://www.interplantsales.co...3.JPG
Bob G was deff right about the cold cuts! Intercooler piping should be no problem as of next week.

If its getting worse take it easy duhhh. When we have it on the lift we should change the bushings with new hardware. Let me know if you want me to order it.
-tom k

_Modified by tom8thebomb at 10:13 PM 7-29-2008_


Cold cuts?? what type?? i like roast beef... but it has to be boars head.















*Update 7/30/08* after having everyone and their mothers look at my car last night trying to find the clunking noise when I blip the throttle, we figured out that my intake filter has a clamp that is not attached (still not the issue) but there might be more problems with the transmission/flywheel/pressure plate. 
ohhh yeah. and now I dont have A/C.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 8/1/08- 8/2/08* Thats what happens when you start working on the car @ 10pm.








My dog bone mount bolt was bent by about 5mm. Luckily for us the threads in the housing were not compromised. We replaced the bolt with a more sturdy stainless steel bolt that should hold up. We believe that by using a better bolt, better dog bone mount and adding the VF eng/trans mounts, there will less movement and wear on the 3 points. Here is where this puts us:
Symptoms:
1- 1st gear/reverse being tricky to get in and out- solved (dog bone seemed to be the issue
2- Clunking noise- still present over bumps (axles??) 
3- hicup/pop/ thud sound when blipping the throttle - still present but definitely coming from the intake and not the transmission
4- weak power- still present, still feels like its coming on weak but could be due to the insane amount of flex from the stock mounts. 
VF mounts did not go in tonight because we ran out of time and I decided to modify them a little bit (astetically)
still gonna take it easy on the car if I do drive it at all till I get the new mounts in and figure out the clunking noise. good night.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Note: Once new motor mounts go in all I can tell yuo is this. Get ready for LOTS of Wheelspin!
After I changed my motor mounts on old golf, I started to have sooo much more wheel spin because there is nowhere for the flex to go.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

The power will actually have a chance to see the ground though. I am excited


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Whatup rich!?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

yo paul! whats up mang?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nada!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

so whats next with your car?? gonna try to raise it up and have the highest/lowest mk5 on the planet?


----------



## syrus5o (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

car is really nice. I always make sure to drive by it slow when I see it parked in greenwich.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syrus5o)*

Thanks Ryan, Your ride isnt too shaby yourself. looks real bad ass and mean. you should come around to our g2gs one night.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 8/4/08* I have decided to customize the VF engineering side engine and tranny mount before installing them. I am in the works of polishing them up. Almost finished doing the engine mount. havent started on the tranny mount. pics coming soon.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_ pics coming soon. 

To a theater near you!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

come on no love for the dog bone mount? you don't put mirrors, cotton and neons under you car for the shows


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_come on no love for the dog bone mount? you don't put mirrors, cotton and neons under you car for the shows









that was last year. lol


----------



## syrus5o (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

when and where are these gtg you're talking about i'll make an appearance


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syrus5o)*

norwalk dnd rt1 check your PM.


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

rich when you gunna get that car down here to auburn so i can see it.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (anguishxiii)*

When he visits me!


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_When he visits me!









now why would he want to do that? just playin.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (anguishxiii)*

now children, there is no need to fight over me. There is enough Rich to go around. Well..... maybe not. I am straight so....






















But I do want to come visit the APR facility. Maybe I will do a write up on a road trip.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Looking foward to pics...


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (anguishxiii)*

bc i am awesomest dur


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_Looking foward to pics...

Pics of the mounts right?


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_now children, there is no need to fight over me. There is enough Rich to go around. Well..... maybe not. I am straight so....






















But I do want to come visit the APR facility. Maybe I will do a write up on a road trip. 

hey now, i only expressed interest in the car.
















_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_bc i am awesomest dur 

cant argue with that.


_Modified by anguishxiii at 10:34 AM 8-5-2008_


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_now children, there is no need to fight over me. There is enough Rich to go around. Well..... maybe not. I am straight so....






















But I do want to come visit the APR facility. Maybe I will do a write up on a road trip. 


Geez.. that's about 16 hours!
Would be awesome if you did though!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Geez.. that's about 16 hours!
Would be awesome if you did though!









yea, it will be a big trip but I do want to check out the facility especially when the track is done.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
yea, it will be a big trip but I do want to check out the facility especially when the track is done.










i'd go for a ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
i'd go for a ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wanna plan something? it would have to be a two day trip there I would think. stay there for a night or two then drive back for 2 days.







but thats us VW drivers.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
wanna plan something? it would have to be a two day trip there I would think. stay there for a night or two then drive back for 2 days.







but thats us VW drivers. 

.....psh who said i was gonna drive


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

My fast likes to keep things streamline. better to not have the extra weight.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_My fast likes to keep things streamline. better to not have the extra weight.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

*Update 8/8/08*
Car is misfiring.







Havent had a chance to hook up a Vag-Com to it. hoping its the coils because they are the original ones that came on the car. Shouldnt be plugs or the injectors but...... who knows with my luck.
On a positive note. the Mounts are polished and look great.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

pics, and let us know what faults you come up with


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update 8/8/08*
On a positive note. the Mounts are polished and look great. 

pics!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

everyone wants to see the mounts lol


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_everyone wants to see the mounts lol

they are nice! i saw them in person!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

whos jealous??







Im gonna snap some pics


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

I'm waiting...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

For me or the pics??


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_For me or the pics??


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

boing boing boing


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

Pathetic.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Pathetic.










don't be so harsh on ur self


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

Thanks Mark,
*Update 8/9/08* I replaced the coil on cylinder 1 and the car runs great! Tom had his original coils and I swapped it and it seems to have taken care of the issue. I am planning on buying a set of 4 new coils. 
and for those who care more about bling..


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

dayyymn dude. shiny.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

yeah, my technique was not too terrific so they didnt come out perfect. but they do look way better now.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Don't forget to polish the stock ones for me


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_Don't forget to polish the stock ones for me









I hope you arent expecting them any time soon..
When do you want to put the new ones in so that I can start polishing the stock ones for you?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

call me later... could do it sometime this weekend if you're up for it


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

When you edit your initial post again you might want to erase some of these:

_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 9:02 AM 10-19-2007_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 9:04 AM 10-19-2007_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 9:04 AM 10-19-2007_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 7:37 PM 10-21-2007_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 6:28 AM 12-13-2007_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 7:58 AM 4-25-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 4:12 PM 4-30-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 4:13 PM 4-30-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 6:19 AM 5-27-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 6:20 AM 5-27-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 8:35 PM 5-27-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 8:37 PM 5-27-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 9:55 AM 5-29-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 10:13 AM 5-31-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 10:15 AM 5-31-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 10:15 AM 5-31-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 10:17 AM 5-31-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 10:17 AM 5-31-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 10:18 AM 5-31-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 8:53 AM 6-10-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 7:34 PM 6-13-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 9:10 AM 6-16-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 3:13 AM 6-21-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 6:58 AM 6-25-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 6:58 AM 6-25-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 6:59 AM 6-25-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 10:05 AM 7-8-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 10:06 AM 7-8-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 1:12 PM 7-11-2008_

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 8:36 AM 7-28-2008_










Nice project


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Rippinralf)*

I have been keeping up with that. I just didnt erase ne in a while . tough crowd.
*Update 8/9/08 v2* I had more mis-fires on multiple cylinders. I found some caked on oil on the shafts of the other coils. Tom seems to think that my service dept might not have done a good job resealing my valve cover after doing the Cam job. I really hope this doesnt lead to problems in the future. On a positive note Tom installed the Engine side mount with me and all I can say is wow! After taking out my stock mount we saw how much flex it had. You can move the mount with your pinky.







We will be doing the side tranny mount tomorrow. The power is amazing!! cant wait to see how it is after I do the other mount.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

when we built my motor i replaced the VC gasket with a new one and torqued it to spec and i had the same problem with it leaking, i took the VC off and replaced the gasket again but installed the VC just hand tight and then it was fine, you are screwing into aluminum so it doesn't need to be real tight


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_when we built my motor i replaced the VC gasket with a new one and torqued it to spec and i had the same problem with it leaking, i took the VC off and replaced the gasket again but installed the VC just hand tight and then it was fine, you are screwing into aluminum so it doesn't need to be real tight

I wasn't thinking the VC gasket, I was thinking that god awful sealant on the cam frame. Could be either...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (2pt0tee)*

never had that leak but their is a good chance it could happen, getting the old stuff out is really tough and i could see a tech not caring to get it all off


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_never had that leak but their is a good chance it could happen, getting the old stuff out is really tough and i could see a tech not caring to get it all off

Yeah, I was talking with a local tech last tuesday and heard some horror stories about that. I spent HOURS carefully cleaning my cam frame when I did the cam job on my car...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

flavor flav could wear those mounts on his neck! Those things are cleeeeean


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I have been keeping up with that. I just didnt erase ne in a while . tough crowd.

















nice project


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Rippinralf)*

Still havent put in the transmission mount yet, but wow what a difference. My powerflex dog bone bushing is stretched like no other. I am having them send me a new stiffer bushing.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So Rich, did u ever figure out the clunking sound...i am having the same issues and i cannot figure it out!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

the thud/clunk after I blip the throttle or the clunking over bumps?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_the thud/clunk after I blip the throttle or the clunking over bumps?









i have a clunking over bumps coming from my left front







it always seems more easy to find the issue with a customer car than my own car...maybe its cuz i don't care as much bout my own car


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

The clunking over bumps... It was only every once in a while and now its just like all the time and it sounds like its coming from the upper strut mounts but im not sure....








Im so freaking tired of hearing it, people see my car and think: oh thats a nice car, oh wow its quick, i take a turn and they are like "Your car feels like a piece!" I just dont know where to look!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I am hoping its just my strut mounts. The sucky thing is that I will have to buy some new axel bolts yet again and take out the suspension.







it feels like it is coming from under neath my car though..like the subframe. but I couldnt find a lose bolt. the sway bar seemed secured and tight.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

thats exactly how mine feels, sounds like it is the strut mount but i can feel it in my feet..the only problem is even after i changed my suspension and removed the stock strut mounts and replaced them with camber plates it still makes the same noise


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I am hoping its just my strut mounts. The sucky thing is that I will have to buy some new axel bolts yet again and take out the suspension.







it feels like it is coming from under neath my car though..like the subframe. but I couldnt find a lose bolt. the sway bar seemed secured and tight.

if you have an upgraded front sway bar see if hits the lower control arms, my 27mm hotchkis does on the center setting. i think i am going to change it to the stiffest setting and that way it should stop clunking ....


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

*****y.... Does anyone sell just the camber plates/strut mounts?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

i have had my front sway bar in and had the car at the same height for a long time now. I will check anyways. thanks for the suggestion mark.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_i have had my front sway bar in and had the car at the same height for a long time now. I will check anyways. thanks for the suggestion mark. 

what sway abr do you have. if it does hit it will be pretty easy to tell


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_what sway abr do you have. if it does hit it will be pretty easy to tell









neuspeed front and rear 25mm


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

It doesnt sound like something secure hitting something else on the car that is secure. There is play/slack somewhere.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

You checked the 4 subframe bolts?
...4 front sway bar bolts?
...4 steering rack bolts?
...4 control arm bolts?
Go back to neuspeed's install directions for the front swaybar... and just recheck/retorque all the bolts listed in the directions.
Double check that the 3 13mm bolts on the strut mount are tight.
Double check that the 3 16mm nuts on the ball joint are tight.
Double check the 18mm nut on the swaybar endlink (where it meets the strut).
And finally, there's the 21mm nut on the top of the strut... but I'm pretty sure we impacted that mofo on there pretty tight.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

BTW: I believe the 3 13mm bolts that hold the strut mount on top are considered stretch bolts (one-time use). Someone else would have to confirm since I can't get to my regular PC at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah i have tightened every freaking bolt i could find that has to do with the subframe, i have yet to look into the the suspension....


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yeah i have tightened every freaking bolt i could find that has to do with the subframe, i have yet to look into the the suspension....


Subframe... but did you get the bolts that hold on the control arms too? There's 2 per side.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

Yup!


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Just start hitting suspension components with a sledgehammer... sooner or later the noise will go away


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*****y.... Does anyone sell just the camber plates/strut mounts? 
 
I have the new street/race setup coming from K-mac that can change camber and castor .
Should have them in a week ill post up some pic's when i get them .







Bob.G
http://www.k-mac.com.au


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

sweet. I want to hear your response to them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cool!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

clunking is getting worse... naturally.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

My car was just dropped off at the dealership....
Car was having some small misfires at cold start and was getting poor fuel economy. I also have a set of rods ready to go in. Called up my buddy Chris at Royal VW and he said drop it off, he will inspect the head (he is working to replace it under warranty) and while he is in there he is going to install my rods for me







All under warranty.... anyways i have notified him of the clunking issues which was getting really bad up until i dropped the car off at Royal. He said he will look into it and if he finds anything, you guys will be the first to know!








And in case you guys are wondering, i went with Integrated Engineering Rods...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I work for a dealership and have no warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

water/meth takes car of the gunked up cylinder head problems







but you need to start using it before the problem develops


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Watermeth is coming soon!








This will be my first time using it so we will see how it goes... I will be working with the engineers to make a specific file for it... I would like to see this:
Program 1:93 octane regular stage 3
Program 2:93 octane stg3 with w/m
Program 3:100 octane regular stage 3
Program 4:100 octane stg4 with w/m
This way if i ever run out i can just go back and forth....
What do you guys think?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Watermeth is coming soon!








This will be my first time using it so we will see how it goes... I will be working with the engineers to make a specific file for it... I would like to see this:
Program 1:93 octane regular stage 3
Program 2:93 octane stg3 with w/m
Program 3:100 octane regular stage 3
Program 4:100 octane stg4 with w/m
This way if i ever run out i can just go back and forth....
What do you guys think?









i like the sound of that, i am also contemplating on getting the IE rods and water/meth (just a matter of time) as i have spent waaaaay to much on the car this month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

rods>meth...then meth


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

yeah, I think my rods are knocking.







could just be the vibration from the new engine mounts though


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

if you had engine knock trust me you would know it







i think they would come out and say hi before they knocked unless you had an oil pressure issue


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

anything is possible with me. my luck= the suck!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Will let you guys know how the car turns out when i get it back!
These are the results so far...
Attached is the technical bulletin for exhaust lash adjusters and rocker arms.

MIL ON, Misfire DTC P0301, P0302, P0303 or P0304 Stored in ECM Fault Memory after Cold Start

2. If diagnosis results are inconclusive and above mentioned condition persists, replace all 8 rocker arms and all
8 hydraulic equalizing elements (lifters) of the affected exhaust side.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

if ^ that ever goes wrong on my car... Im f-cked.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah my tech said he is going to warranty the whole head....yayaya! Hooray for good tech's and good dealerships, as we all know they are far and few between!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

"few and far between" is what I think you meant.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

DOH!!!!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sorry im a jerk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no your not... i just don't proof read! lol


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Watermeth is coming soon!








This will be my first time using it so we will see how it goes... I will be working with the engineers to make a specific file for it... I would like to see this:
Program 1:93 octane regular stage 3
Program 2:93 octane stg3 with w/m
Program 3:100 octane regular stage 3
Program 4:100 octane stg4 with w/m
This way if i ever run out i can just go back and forth....
What do you guys think?










mmmmm meth!!! Chris go with Aquamist! only way to go. i have been looking into them and they have a progressive controler that follows injector pulse width


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBox)*

mMmMmMm..... sounds tasty!


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Check out cooling mist too... they have some nice options.


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

crystal meth anyone?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (anguishxiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anguishxiii* »_crystal meth anyone?

HA... try calling chemical supply houses looking for 5 gallons of methanol... yea, doesn't go over very well.
But the autozone people don't even blink when you buy 8 bottles of Heet








The biodiesel guys buy it by the 55gal drum!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So which w/m kit is the most complete and safe to use with ease of installation on the 2.0T application?
Edit: Snow Performance seems to have a complete kit....
Snow Performance 2.0TFSI Kit 


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:59 AM 8-13-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i love my snow kit


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So which w/m kit is the most complete and safe to use with ease of installation on the 2.0T application?

Here's my $0.02
I have the snow performance boost controlled kit. Install wasn't bad. But the basic kit doesn't include level sensor, flow detection, or even a checkvalve to prevent siphoning. I've added the level sensor, but it was an additional option ($$$).
I know a number of people with the snow performance MAF based kit, and they seem to have more issues tuning theirs. Mine... I set it for START=6 and MAX=10 and I'm good to go.
Coolingmist offers a wide variety of kits. They have a complete kit that includes flow detection, shutoff solenoid, etc for about $700. Which is about $100 cheaper than pricing out similar components from snow.
Aquamist from what I've seen has similar options to coolingmist, but tends to be more expensive (probably due to import/export costs from the UK).

As far as install goes... they're all about the same. The first hurdle is the resevoir... if you don't care about washer fluid, you could just tap into the existing OEM washer resevoir. Otherwise you need to cram a small resevoir in the engine bay (as I did) or run a remote trunk mounted resevoir (and then deal with the wiring and tubing all the way to the trunk). The pumps are all similar dimensions, and can easily be mounted to the end of the frame rail just under the bumper cover... I fabbed my own bracket, or you can order one from BSH that was made for the MkVs. Then just drill and tap for the nozzle... and worry about routing wiring&hoses... the controller can be mounted to the lid of the battery box (like I did) or fuse box pretty easily.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Edit: Snow Performance seems to have a complete kit....
Snow Performance 2.0TFSI Kit


This kit does not include level sensor or flow detection... so not really "completely safe"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow... thx for the info! So which cooling mist kit would you go with???


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://www.coolingmist.com/det...=2504


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

the snow kit uses the stock washer bottle, it uses the stock low level sensor, you don't need the check valve because it gets tapped into the TB pipe higher than the washer bottle, and it has an LED to let you know when the pump is on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the snow kit uses the stock washer bottle, it uses the stock low level sensor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you CAN go that route.
Some of us live in areas with actual weather, and drive our cars all year long... so things like de-icing washer fluid and bug wash can be important. Water/meth alone just doesn't cut it as washer fluid for me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_
If you CAN go that route.
Some of us live in areas with actual weather, and drive our cars all year long... so things like de-icing washer fluid and bug wash can be important. Water/meth alone just doesn't cut it as washer fluid for me.

i hear what you are saying about the de-icing washer fluid and bug wash, but water/meth and waster fluid are the same thing only difference is 50/50 instead of 40/60


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_an LED to let you know when the pump is on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just because the pump is on doesn't mean you have flow. Those are two entirely different things. Kinked line, clogged pickup in the resevoir, clogged line, clogged nozzle... any of these things could prevent flow, while the "ON" LED would still be glowing happily and you'd have no idea of the problem until things went horribly wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i hear what you are saying about the de-icing washer fluid and bug wash, but water/meth and waster fluid are the same thing only difference is 50/50 instead of 40/60

w/m and GENERIC BLUE WASHER FLUID are similar (just diff proportions) yes..

but de-icer has a much higher alcohol content, and bugwash uses soap.... not the same thing


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

i hear that too, you are right


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_
w/m and GENERIC BLUE WASHER FLUID are similar (just diff proportions) yes..

but de-icer has a much higher alcohol content, and bugwash uses soap.... not the same thing

thats what i ment, maybe i wasn't clear


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

snow does offer "SafeInjection" to monitor flow... but last time I checked it was a $100extra and you still had to get a solenoid or wastegate bypass to make it work.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thats what i ment, maybe i wasn't clear

yeah, I agree that people that are happy with generic washer fluid will be just as happy with the w/m as washer fluid
just didn't work for me


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Im really starting to like the Coolingmist kit..... Gonna give them a call and see what i can do!
Thanks to all for the info!


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

np http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

Tom has def done his HW on this matter. can i have my thread back?? I am sorry its soo boring. the clunking is getting horrible. I am gonna stop driving the car till I can get it on a lift.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the problem is you keep driving thru downtown and hitting the potholes and horrible patch jobs from all the construction everywhere


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_can i have my thread back??


no


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_ can i have my thread back??


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_the problem is you keep driving thru downtown and hitting the potholes and horrible patch jobs from all the construction everywhere









Oh, sorry Jimmy, I havent installed the hover feature like you. There is no way to aviod all dips and holes in the roads of stamford


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

**** i'm only on sport springs and i still freakin managed to scratch my painted stock lip driving thru greenwich.







you should take a look at the textured one i pulled off
i like trying to get air off that dip just before autozone on rt1 if you're heading north.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_**** i'm only on sport springs and i still freakin managed to scratch my painted stock lip driving thru greenwich.









Even at stock height... you would have scratched it sooner or later around here. Tristate roads suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
Oh, sorry Jimmy, I havent installed the hover feature like you. 















\


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'm getting my hover conversion kit installed this week, right after Doc Brown gets back from 1885


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_I'm getting my hover conversion kit installed this week, right after Doc Brown gets back from 1885

















3 left working on my retrofit into the center of my rear seat as we speak
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors....m245


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*

*Update 8/19/08* I officially hate my car again. I jacked up the car to inspect anything suspension related and I found a broken sway bar bracket on the front sway bar. I called up Neuspeed and had to order a new one. The company I ordered mine from at waterfest has no records of me buying the product so I have no warranty. lame! $39 bux is not a big deal but its still money. I pulled my coils to see if I had any oil residue on them and sure enough I do. looks like either the gasket is pinched (thanks tom) or the head was not sealed properly. (Thanks New Country VW) I noticed that my Brembo rotors had a few loose bolts that connect the rotor hat to the rotor. I tried tightening two of them and sheared off the heads of the bolts. terrific! I also tried to install my VFE tranny mount but ran into a problem. The mount has a 6mm allen bolt that holds the mount together.. I wasnt able to torque the bolt all the way down, I ended up twisting the allen bit I had. I dont know why the bolt wont snug up properly. I had to put the weak stock mount back in. (swell) I was able to fix a slight front bumper issue. it wasnt sitting properly like brand new. now it does. Moral of this update...... I dont think this car will ever be fun for more than a month at a time. something always goes wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Sorry, but consequently these things happen when you keep putting xxxx on the car. Otherwise it wouldnt be fun at all, right?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

on the plus side, it gets you closer with the marshmallow.








PLUS wen you're "done", you're never really _done_ modding.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

rich....
I know how you feel... thats why I got rid of my POS.... something would always go wrong! look @ the guy who bought it... blew up the tranny in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

Thanks guys... your words really make me wanna keep the car.








*Update 8/21/08*
Car is at VW service in New Country having the seal looked at and fixed with any luck. Also they are gonna fix my A/C issue. yay. On another positive note my VF trans mount is now fixed. It seems that the stainless screw started tearing up the threads of aluminum on the mount. We used a tap and got the threads in much better condition. The mount is now ready to go in once I have the car back. Re-guarding the sway bar bracket, the new one should be here next wednesday. I may have alot of work to do this coming thursday on my day off. I look forward to it.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Just added the BSH PCV fix to my build. I forgot about that thing. It will be pollished also.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Just added the BSH PCV fix to my build. I forgot about that thing. It will be pollished also. 

;emme know how that works for u i might need 1 too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update 8/19/08* I officially hate my car again. I jacked up the car to inspect anything suspension related and I found a broken sway bar bracket on the front sway bar. I called up Neuspeed and had to order a new one. The company I ordered mine from at waterfest has no records of me buying the product so I have no warranty. lame! $39 bux is not a big deal but its still money. I pulled my coils to see if I had any oil residue on them and sure enough I do. looks like either the gasket is pinched (thanks tom) or the head was not sealed properly. (Thanks New Country VW) I noticed that my Brembo rotors had a few loose bolts that connect the rotor hat to the rotor. I tried tightening two of them and sheared off the heads of the bolts. terrific! I also tried to install my VFE tranny mount but ran into a problem. The mount has a 6mm allen bolt that holds the mount together.. I wasnt able to torque the bolt all the way down, I ended up twisting the allen bit I had. I dont know why the bolt wont snug up properly. I had to put the weak stock mount back in. (swell) I was able to fix a slight front bumper issue. it wasnt sitting properly like brand new. now it does. Moral of this update...... I dont think this car will ever be fun for more than a month at a time. something always goes wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

In regards to your Brembo's, I'm pretty sure every other hat to ring bolt is supposed to be loose. Its their mclaren clip antirattle hardware. The clip is on every other bolt leaving the others seemingly loose. This is the only true way to have floating rotors that are able to properly dissipate heat as the ring expands that don't rattle while cool. I've noticed it on all of the APR Brembo kits that use the 2 peice rotors. Don't tighten anymore of them.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Keith:
Audi dealer where my car is @ desided that my turbo is shot and needs to be replaced under warranty! You think you can convince them to put in a GT28RS(or equivalent stage 3 turbo) in instead of replacement k03?







....... PLEASE!


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_Keith:
Audi dealer where my car is @ desided that my turbo is shot and needs to be replaced under warranty! You think you can convince them to put in a GT28RS(or equivalent stage 3 turbo) in instead of replacement k03?







....... PLEASE!

LOL, nice try Igor


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
In regards to your Brembo's, I'm pretty sure every other hat to ring bolt is supposed to be loose. Its their mclaren clip antirattle hardware. The clip is on every other bolt leaving the others seemingly loose. This is the only true way to have floating rotors that are able to properly dissipate heat as the ring expands that don't rattle while cool. I've noticed it on all of the APR Brembo kits that use the 2 peice rotors. Don't tighten anymore of them.









Thanks for the feed back, I found this out after I spun the heads off of 2 of the hardware bolts. I am concerned that I have compensated the safety of the rotor. What do you think. If only 2 bolts are ruined out of .... 15 or more? should I worry too much. Brakes are kinda important.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

*Update 8/22/08* Got the Side Transmission mount installed finally. the OEM trans mount was not as weak as the OEM engine mount. I feel a bit more vibration through the car which is normal of course. It is not over-bearing in anyway. I cant wait to get my car back from service and monitor the coils for oil. I want to pull my MAf housing out and have it sand blasted so I can polish that. More updates to come.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_Keith:
Audi dealer where my car is @ desided that my turbo is shot and needs to be replaced under warranty! You think you can convince them to put in a GT28RS(or equivalent stage 3 turbo) in instead of replacement k03?







....... PLEASE!

Sure, give us a call. We have a 2871R or Ko4 soon to be released. I'm sure you credit card will convince the dealership to install it for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
Thanks for the feed back, I found this out after I spun the heads off of 2 of the hardware bolts. I am concerned that I have compensated the safety of the rotor. What do you think. If only 2 bolts are ruined out of .... 15 or more? should I worry too much. Brakes are kinda important.

I would pull the rotor and have the broken hardware replaced either by Brembo or by an authorized and experienced Brembo dealer.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

f that! I will never ever let dealer install any aftermarket parts onto my car! they barely know their heads from their a$ses. I think I know a few quality mechanics that can take care of just about anything.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_f that! I will never ever let dealer install any aftermarket parts onto my car! they barely know their heads from their a$ses. I think I know a few quality mechanics that can take care of just about anything.

the only good mechanic are the ones that enjoy what they do


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_f that! I will never ever let dealer install any aftermarket parts onto my car! they barely know their heads from their a$ses. I think I know a few quality mechanics that can take care of just about anything.

Sorry, I meant a Brembo Dealer not a VW Dealer although I would trust JC and alot of others. Royal in B'ham has a great tech named Chris who does amazing work just like JC.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the only good mechanic are the ones that enjoy what they do









Unfortunatelly there are alot of other techs out there who dont know what they are doing and many times even if you ask for a specific tech to work on your car will dealer give it to them... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Customer Service/communication is also a key in getting loyal customers. In our area very few dealers have that! They just want to rip your arm and leg off and move on.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_
Unfortunatelly there are alot of other techs out there who dont know what they are doing and many times even if you ask for a specific tech to work on your car will dealer give it to them... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Customer Service/communication is also a key in getting loyal customers. In our area very few dealers have that! They just want to rip your arm and leg off and move on.


tell us how your really feel.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

my purple powerflex bushing is here. gonna try to throw it in while the car is at work.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Powerflex bushing is in. gonna take her out for a drive now. I hope I dont have as many issues with getting in and out of gear.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 8/24/08* Big thanks to Phil from BSH for producing the PCV kit. I ended up polishing it and it looks great!! Works just as good as my digitalhippie pcv fix.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

pics


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_pics









are on my girls camera. coming soon.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_

























looking nice


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

why do you still have on the oil cap extension?? grab it with some pliers and rip/twist it off. held to the lower base with some epoxy. much cleaner will look nice with those caps.
i'm jealous you got to remove the other stupid engine cover bracket when installing stg3
nice polishing job tooo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*

Thanks man. You can get a nice finish on the BSH piece by just using some metal polish. The piece comes with a very fine machine finish already. You will still see the lines but have a mirror finish. I took it one step further. I am soooo done with polishing by hand. it sucks. next my maf/intake housing gets sand blasted and polished. The j-caps will complete the job nicely
Thanks again to BSH.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Just got a call from my service tech informing me that my aluminum A/C line was chewed away by the top oil line the comes from the top of the turbo down to the oil pan. Now I need a new line for the A/C. he is finishing up the valve cover job and an oil change for me. I also saw that the rest of the SS lines from the turbo were rubbing on the sway bar.







Things moved around a bit since the install. Time to spend some more hours under the car.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Pics of the carnage








What looks like a shadow is really a hole in the aluminum line.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Pics of the carnage








What looks like a shadow is really a hole in the aluminum line. 

 
Rich you need to put high temp heater hose around the outside of the oil line as protection where it maybe rubbing against things , just slit the hose length wise slide it over and use zip-ties to hold it tight too the braided oil line .







Bob.G


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

yeah, I know now.







You learn by doing.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

*Update 8/27/08* NO MORE CLUNKING!!!! The replacement Neuspeed bracket came in and we just installed it. The old one was severed at the bend. Poor design, I hope it doesnt happen again. Neuspeed is not the best company to deal with reguarding warranty work. They did not want to warranty the piece. I was not able to produce a reciept so they werent sure if I even owned a sway bar from them.. WHY WOULD I WANT THEM TO SEND ME A BRACKET IF I DIDNT HAVE THEIR SWAY BAR???







Next time I will pay more for H&R or Hotchkiss.


----------



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

rich i met you at dunkin donuts on the way to waterfest. your car is sick bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
keep it up man


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (nick2.0Tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick2.0Tgti* »_rich i met you at dunkin donuts on the way to waterfest. your car is sick bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
keep it up man

Right on man. I remember. That was a happy morning for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It was nice meeting you bro.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 9/9/08* Its been a while. I have nothing too crazy to report. I have been enjoying the crap out of the car. Wish I had the FMIC situation taken care of. Oh well. 
Decided to open her up on a well known closed road in the area. Last time I tried maxing out the speed I stopped accelerating at 156mph. I ran out of road and the car was not accelerating very well past that point. I also had stock brakes at the time. 
This time I got up to 150 very fast backed off.. relaxed and hit 171mph before getting a super adrenaline rush and backed off. Car was still pulling in 6th. I had about another 500 rpms till I hit 7k on the tach. Certainly can hit 180+ once I get a more stable suspension setup and wheels that have no bends.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Just made a decision to keep an eye out for a deal on some Bilstein PSS10s. I am in no rush to get them but I am on the lookout.


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

well known closed road area... lol Rich, it's known as Dave's Playground


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (bigturboVR6)*

where is that! Rich... take me there next time!







Also bring GPS with you so we can verify the speed via that!


_Modified by Maverik869 at 1:47 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Ok, sounds good. lets do it.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update 9/9/08* Its been a while. I have nothing too crazy to report. I have been enjoying the crap out of the car. Wish I had the FMIC situation taken care of. Oh well. 
Decided to open her up on a well known closed road in the area. Last time I tried maxing out the speed I stopped accelerating at 156mph. I ran out of road and the car was not accelerating very well past that point. I also had stock brakes at the time. 
This time I got up to 150 very fast backed off.. relaxed and hit 171mph before getting a super adrenaline rush and backed off. Car was still pulling in 6th. I had about another 500 rpms till I hit 7k on the tach. Certainly can hit 180+ once I get a more stable suspension setup and wheels that have no bends.
















Nice Rich ! I've went through the entire speedo to 180 before and it was heck of a rush. I used to do 150-160 on a closed course once a week but it was only entertaining for the first couple of times


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hey rich after you have been slaving over your polished VF mounts i'd like to report that JCaps was at dubfest and now offers mirror polished VF mounts as well as anodized VF mounts to match their fluid caps


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hkysk8r07)*

hmm the fastest i ever took my car was to 8300rpm in forth, speedo read a little higher than 145mph but we all know thats terrible wrong...maybe i am a ***** and need to push my car harder







my car says i am doing over 130mph when i pass threw the traps on the drag strip and my slips say 117-118, smaller than stock tires and vw quality engineering ftl


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hmm the fastest i ever took my car was to 8300rpm in forth, speedo read a little higher than 145mph but we all know thats terrible wrong...maybe i am a ***** and need to push my car harder







my car says i am doing over 130mph when i pass threw the traps on the drag strip and my slips say 117-118, smaller than stock tires and vw quality engineering ftl

make changes thru vag com to adjust your speedo by -10% from where it is now. a lot of GTIs came with speedos that read to high and dealerships for fixing it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
make changes thru vag com to adjust your speedo by -10% from where it is now. a lot of GTIs came with speedos that read to high and dealerships for fixing it.

i did the reflash but i don't wanna go screwing with it since with street tires it's pretty on or atleast close enough


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i did the reflash but i don't wanna go screwing with it since with street tires it's pretty on or atleast close enough


You changed the last number in the intrusment cluster coding to 7?
I'm running with the 7 wheel size and 19" wheels, and my speedo is nearly dead on now.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_

You changed the last number in the intrusment cluster coding to 7?
I'm running with the 7 wheel size and 19" wheels, and my speedo is nearly dead on now.

i didn't change anything it is a reflash, it doesn't tell you what it does it just applies to certain vin numbers, i don't really care enough to fix it i was just pointing it out how off it was a high speeds


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i didn't change anything it is a reflash, it doesn't tell you what it does it just applies to certain vin numbers, i don't really care enough to fix it i was just pointing it out how off it was a high speeds

Ahh, its my understanding the "speedo fix" was never part of an official flash. It was a TSB that the dealers could address if the customer complained about it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_
Ahh, its my understanding the "speedo fix" was never part of an official flash. It was a TSB that the dealers could address if the customer complained about it.

when i bought my car and it was being PDI'd it was a required update for my car


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

*Update 9/17/08* I have held off posting for a while because I have had alot of unsettled thoughts going through my mind re-guarding the build. 
First, I want to find this stupid Vac leak. I am not sure if it is a result of the BSH PCV fix. I have tried re-installing it a few times to see if I can get it on better. It seems to be on the valve cover perfectly. I will be putting my stock parts back on tomorrow to see if the vac leak goes away
Second, I have been experiencing a slight decrease in performance esp at WOT. We scanned the car and got a 3 faults. One is from the fuel regulator near the fuel filter. (I have a clogged filter.. or so it seems) I just ordered a new one
Third, the other code that I got was a knock sensor code. 
I am considering ordering the accesory belt that will aide in the delete of the A/C compressor. More updates to come.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

deleting AC is gay...


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

Delete your heater core... you don't drive that car in the winter anyway


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_Delete your heater core... you don't drive that car in the winter anyway









I dont know about that. I drive it when its chilly out.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

your fast likes your windows down anyway... who needs heat! just bundle up! 
Whats going to be next? Remove Heated Seats?







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
I dont know about that. I drive it when its chilly out. 

May I reccomend the Absolute Zero Suit by Mountain Hardware. Rated to Everest conditions. Only $900. That's a cheap mod in my book. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_Whats going to be next? Remove Heated Seats?







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


He already said he's replacing his interior... I dunno how many racing seats have heating elements.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

IIRC the Recaros that I am getting have the heated seat option. I hope. I cant live without them.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

































































*_Yoda Voice_* 
"Much to learn have you"


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

oh well. I guess the $900 suit isnt such a bad idea.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

You could get one of those astronaut suits that pumps hot/cold water thru it.... haha


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

Do you think they would start a group buy on that?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Hold on, I'll call nasa.... rofl


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

Here you go: http://www.discoveryparts.com/...Shofw


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

LOL...space heaters are small and light...though they have been known to catch on file


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

I was about to make fun of your grammar... but then I read your signature... so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Maverik869)*

*Update 9/19/08*
Getting ready for h2o is not easy esp. when money is tight and problems go unsolved. I still havent figured out why my Vac pres is not right. I am at neg 21 still. I put the stock PCV system on with the DH fix. No change. We also ran some propane over the vac lines on the top portion of the engine and found no leaks. Next step is to put the car up in the air and inspect the DV/N75 valve area for possible problems. 
I finally adjusted the rear suspension and got the car to a better looking/performing ride height. I rub much more now.








New fuel filter is on now thanks to Toms help


_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 6:06 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update 9/19/08*
Getting ready for h2o is not easy esp. when money is tight and problems go unsolved. I still havent figured out why my Vac pres is not right. I am at neg 21 still. I put the stock PCV system on with the DH fix. No change. We also ran some propane over the vac lines on the top portion of the engine and found no leaks. Next step is to put the car up in the air and inspect the DV/N75 valve area for possible problems. 
I finally adjusted the rear suspension and got the car to a better looking/performing ride height. I rub much more now.









check for the axle rubbing a hole threw the DV boot on your stage 3 setup, mark and jr both had this issue already from being so low, marks was way worse then jr's


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

tx for the tip. I am prolly lower than both of them.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_tx for the tip. I am prolly lower than both of them.









yeah the axle rubbed a thumb sized hole thru my hose


----------



## OnurMkgetsetGo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

giggling right rich







sometimes i worry about you buddy.....


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

You are running 21" of Hg in vacuum at idle? I was told that was actually what you should be running.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (OnurMkgetsetGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OnurMkgetsetGo* »_giggling right rich







sometimes i worry about you buddy.....









ummmm what???









When I first put the kit on, I was running between 18.5-20 of vac. Boost is also a little low by like 1.5-2 psi. 
Just picked up the fuel filter, hopefully have enough light to put the new one on.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

*Update 9/21/08* Car is cleaned for h20. I also decided to polish the maf housing. This time I gave it to someone else to do. I have never stripped powder coat before so I didnt want to mess with it. I might have it back by tomorrow night. Pics to follow.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_ *Update 9/21/08* Car is cleaned for h20. I also decided to polish the maf housing. This time I gave it to someone else to do. I have never stripped powder coat before so I didnt want to mess with it. I might have it back by tomorrow night. Pics to follow. 


Yay! See you there!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Yay! See you there!

<--- feels the same


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I was about to make fun of your grammar... but then I read your signature... so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









LOL. Yeah...that wasn't the best grammer...







My signature is my day, everyday at work man...


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

cant wait to see it at the show!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

yeah, I know what you mean. 
*Update 9/22/08* My buddy Teddy is almost done with polishing the Maf housing. I cant wait to see it. It will look so much better than before. Pics should be up tonight.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Ok,
So I have put the oil/coolant and windshield washer caps on that I got from Jcaps. Also the stg3 maf housing is now polished as best as can be. We might be powder coating it in a polished look to get a better finish from it. 
Next up... Battery relocation. I am waiting on some info from golfoem on a few steps. Once I know a few more details it will be done. I should have this done before show n go. 
reguarding FMICs, some of you have noticed that It says that I have a forge core, I did with stage 2 and have been trying to fab up pipes to make the twintercooler work... it seems I may have to abandon this project due to space. I will most likely be buying the APR core because of its size and efficiency.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Hey Rich, it was great seeing you at H2Oi! I wish I could have seen your car too!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW ([email protected])*

Good seeing you too Court. I dont think me and Igor are gonna make it out to the BBQ.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

once you learn how to relocated the fuse panel in the glove box like golfoem come do mine







i am way to lazy all those wires make my head hurt


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW ([email protected])*

I am def not relocating the fuse panel. f-that. 
Jeff, got any insight on relocating batteries and track regulations? If the battery is located inside the cabin, arent there rules on how its mounted and how its enclosed? I am going to call raceway park and lime rock to see if there are things to watch out for. 
(thanks Tom/Igor)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

im not sure i have never relocated one, i think the only rules are it has to be upright and if relocated needs to be enclosed in a battery box


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW ([email protected])*

tx, on the phone with raceway park now. I am also gonna look at how the battery is mounted in the mk5 R32 for some ideas. I am curious to know the gauge wire that is used to run the battery in the back.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

this is kinda unrelated but i found this
http://forums.neons.org/viewto...26163


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Maverik869)*


_Quote »_All cars should also be equipped with a proper battery hold-down, even when the battery is in the stock location. Factory stock hold-downs are acceptable in this case. Otherwise, bolts of 3/8-inch diameter must be used to retain the battery.


_Quote »_If the battery is not in the stock location, and relocated to the trunk for example, you must have an external
cut-off switch on the back of the car which cuts off the electrical system and must also stop the car from
running.


_Quote »_You can purchase an NHRA-approved battery box for less than a hundred bucks. Might be a good investment for those moving their batteries into the cockpit.


_Quote »_Here's the deal. I talked to NHRA Division 4 Tech Chief Craig, who sent me to the NHRA National Tech guy. Bottom line, I've high-teched him with a dry cell battery. If I want to run on an NHRA track, legally, I have to enclose my battery in an aluminum battery box, which is bolted through the floorboard with 3/8" (not metric?) bolts, etc. If any 'J' bolts are used they MUST be welded into a closed loop, etc. Plastic battery boxes, such as marine standard boxes, are legal, but must be held to the floor with the welded-loop style hold downs, etc.



_Modified by 2pt0tee at 11:22 AM 10-3-2008_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (2pt0tee)*

according to the guy at englishtown, I cannot put my battery inthe cockpit. I need to make sure it is bolted to the frame somehow and then covered by a battery box.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_according to the guy at englishtown, I cannot put my battery inthe cockpit.

I was afraid that was the case... so trunk is the only option?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (2pt0tee)*

so what happens if it is the trunk but you run with the rear seats out?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so what happens if it is the trunk but you run with the rear seats out?

mount it on the roof


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (2pt0tee)*

DO IT!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so what happens if it is the trunk but you run with the rear seats out?

according to him it doesnt matter, it needs to be in the cargo area of the vehicle. Jeff, would it be possible to buy the parts from the R32 setup and run it in the trunk? or is the floor pan different between gti and r32


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_according to him it doesnt matter, it needs to be in the cargo area of the vehicle. Jeff, would it be possible to buy the parts from the R32 setup and run it in the trunk? or is the floor pan different between gti and r32


I thought R32 was under the seat?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (2pt0tee)*

apparently its below where black foam like holder for the tools is.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_I thought R32 was under the seat?


nevermind, found it...










dunno, but your muffler might be in the way depending on where this is located


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (2pt0tee)*

how did you find that pic, I have been searching since 8:30am. I had to walk across the street to VW to see an R32 to get a better idea


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

search bro...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (2pt0tee)*

I did. 
I have found some useful info provided by goin2fast. Walter knows his stuff. tx man.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Good seeing you too Court. I dont think me and Igor are gonna make it out to the BBQ.

















Aww!!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW ([email protected])*

yeah, I only have one day left for vacation and with the market the way it is, no cash will be coming in to help pay for this little trip.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey Rich, it was great seeing you at H2Oi! I wish I could have seen your car too!










_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Good seeing you too Court. I dont think me and Igor are gonna make it out to the BBQ.










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








Aww!!










_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_yeah, I only have one day left for vacation and with the market the way it is, no cash will be coming in to help pay for this little trip. 

You two sound like you're in the middle of a long distance relationship. Is there something we should know about??? LOL. I kid, I kid...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
You two sound like you're in the middle of a long distance relationship. Is there something we should know about??? LOL. I kid, I kid...


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

ooohhh i see where this battery thing is going...


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*

04 TT 3.2 quattro has the battery in the trunk as well! go figure...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

yeah, most 3.2 vehicles have the battery else where


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Need to get up and do a photo shoot. Me you and Tom. and whoever else wants in !
Let me know
Car looks like pure sexy time .. Too bad its slow.
LOL


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

yeah, I havent been focusing on the car too much lately


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

This car is now for sale. check my sig people.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

NOOOOOOOO! say it aint so!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Update:
I have swapped out the B&Gs and put in another set of KW V2s. I am so happy to have KWs back on my car. I am running the car a little higher off the ground. I am done with the slammed look. Now I am gonna enjoy a nice ride until I sell it. Still looking for a used APR core.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

New plans updated on pg1! Looks like the rough times are behind us. Now its time to make my visions for this project to come true.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

glad to see this gettin back under way. but what with the stage2 software on the stage 3 apr kit?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

seems that my buildup is mis leading. I originally had stg2 software from revo and then APR. then I did the stage 3 which comes with the stg3 software. 
soooo basically I have the stg3 software.







Cant wait to see some progress myself. 
Just installed the new D valve last night to replace my forge proto type DV. I was getting alot of fluttering with the forge. The prototype seems to flutter much more than the near perfect production valves. I also happen to like the way the OEM valves sound with my setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Forge for providing me with the valve and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the OEM guys for making a great DV


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 6/2/09*
Going to Thunder Bolt race track for a DE event. Time for new rotors and pads. 
For the front I am swapping out my brembo rings for stoptech slotted rings. I am going with the Ferodo DS2500 pad for street/light track use
For the rear, Zeckhausen Racing has slotted stoptech rotors coming in for the R32 setup that I am running. I will use the Centric Posi-Quiet pads that are semi metallic. 
Should be a good setup. Still looking for a used APR core. The subframe mount from INA is sitting on my desk at home waiting to get thrown on. I also finally ordered the 53Motorsports shifter bushings. Car is running great with little to no hicups.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

good luck at the track man!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good luck!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks guys.
Forgot to mention that I ordered the 42DD shifter cable bushings as well. hopefully getting those and the Verdict bushings today.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Update, Finally ordered the new A/C line. I wont go another summer without A/C. Also my splash pan got mangled on the highway and is now destoryed. awesome! Still waiting on the new 42dd bushings. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Pics of the carnage








What looks like a shadow is really a hole in the aluminum line.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking at...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

one of the lines from the turbo rubbed through the alum a/c line. Ive had no A/C for about a year now. going to replace the line and insulate it with some rubber hose.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 6/15/09* Installed the INA dogbone bushing in the subframe with the help of 2pt0tee yesterday. man what a difference it made! Shifting is easier and there is much less wheel hop. I am in great need of new rubber. Engine vibration is increased a bit in the cabin but it is manageable. The mount has broken in a bit and vibrations are a bit less than the first hour of driving with it in. Next up, I will finally get the APR core and drop in rods. Water meth as well will come this summer with any luck.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 6/17/09* 
Had some issues with oil getting in places it shouldnt have on tuesday night. Tried doing the PCV re-route simple setup. I have been a few PSI low on boost and wanted to see if this would help. Plugged the rear of the VC, Plugged the end of the intake mani, and ran the stock front part of the PCV system with DHs check valve and a fliter to vent to atmosphere. Drove the car, saw white smoke from the tail pipes, no boost, (5psi at max) then put everything back to the way it was, and still didnt drive right. Took everything apart on the cold side and drained alot of oil from the plumbing. Everything feels better now but the car is still a little off. Talkin to the guys at APR to get the bottom of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

this is only approx 1/10th of the oil that I drained from my car yesterday








No shaft play in the turbo so thats a good sign.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*Update 6/17/09* 
A/C lines are back in and the A/C is blowing cold again! Looks like my hard work paid off.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_ *Update 6/17/09* 
Had some issues with oil getting in places it shouldnt have on tuesday night. Tried doing the PCV re-route simple setup. I have been a few PSI low on boost and wanted to see if this would help. Plugged the rear of the VC, Plugged the end of the intake mani, and ran the stock front part of the PCV system with DHs check valve and a fliter to vent to atmosphere. Drove the car, saw white smoke from the tail pipes, no boost, (5psi at max) then put everything back to the way it was, and still didnt drive right. Took everything apart on the cold side and drained alot of oil from the plumbing. Everything feels better now but the car is still a little off. Talkin to the guys at APR to get the bottom of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Re pcv bypass, was your pcv valve blocked (backwards check valve?/other?)? What is a DH check valve? Does it open without the vacuum from the intake?
I just checked my pipes coming to and from intercooler and there is zero oil there using the pcv bypass. Also, there is oil on the bypass line to exhaust (as there should be). Oil consumption has been zero in 1200 miles.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
Re pcv bypass, was your pcv valve blocked (backwards check valve?/other?)? What is a DH check valve? Does it open without the vacuum from the intake?
I just checked my pipes coming to and from intercooler and there is zero oil there using the pcv bypass. Also, there is oil on the bypass line to exhaust (as there should be). Oil consumption has been zero in 1200 miles.

http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/23


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_ *Update 6/17/09* 
Had some issues with oil getting in places it shouldnt have on tuesday night. Tried doing the PCV re-route simple setup. I have been a few PSI low on boost and wanted to see if this would help. Plugged the rear of the VC, Plugged the end of the intake mani, and ran the stock front part of the PCV system with DHs check valve and a fliter to vent to atmosphere. Drove the car, saw white smoke from the tail pipes, no boost, (5psi at max) then put everything back to the way it was, and still didnt drive right. Took everything apart on the cold side and drained alot of oil from the plumbing. Everything feels better now but the car is still a little off. Talkin to the guys at APR to get the bottom of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You were running BSH Stage 1 right?
Dave


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*

when i had the plug at the back of the VC, I was running the OEM PCV housing in front with the Check valve from the DH fix and a beather filter at the end. The only thing I was using from BSH was the intake mani cap. I am now running the full bsh stage 1 setup again. I am going to keep the front of the VC setup just like that, but I think I am going to put a breather on the back of the VC and see what my results are from there. I might need to take off my intake mani and clean the valves. I fear they are probably real bad right now. I will also run a can or two of the BG cleaner.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Are you having issues with oil reaching the IC tract?
Dave


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*

I am not having the issue any longer. I had the issue when I ran that one particular setup. The car was choking on oil and smoking. then I switched back to the curent setup you see below


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

so you just using BSH stage1 and can you post a pic of the rear


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

The rear is setup like stock. I might be putting a filter on the rear of VC in a few days.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

The only thing I can think of is that the DH valve, which operated fine when there is a source of vacuum, didn't work correctly under no vacuum (for example if it's cracking pressure is too high). That would explain it (if I understand correctly how you had it set up). 
Basically if the check valve didn't open it would have the same effect as blocking off both the front pcv and rear pcv line, which would cause something like you described. So you might consider leaving off any check valves when you vent it out the back.



_Modified by saaber2 at 5:40 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (saaber2)*

I def will not be running a check valve if I vent out of the rear of the VC. thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On a side note, having A/C is great! Its nice to put the temp on auto when its pouring outside. in past my windows would always fog up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Back when I first got my car I ran the check valve Tom (DH) was using. I ended up taking it off when I had the K04 installed and I noticed that the check valves operation was less than idea. It had really gunked up with oil and was pretty moving it took a lot of pressure.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Back when I first got my car I ran the check valve Tom (DH) was using. I ended up taking it off when I had the K04 installed and I noticed that the check valves operation was less than idea. It had really gunked up with oil and was pretty moving it took a lot of pressure. 

Funny, I have the same CV some 90k miles later and it still functions as it did on day one.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

*Update 6/24/09* Coils! finally changed out my coils. The ones I had in have probably around 50K on them. My originals were taken out at around 38K, replaced them with my friends used ones that had about the same miles but were still working. I will also be replacing my Cam Follower this weekend. Other than that, nothing else interesting. Miles are at *49600* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to APR. No issues with injectors or any of the components in the BT kit.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

*Update* Just ordered my FMIC! cant wait
*Maintanence* I just replaced my Cam follower. It had about 15k on it and my current total mileage is 49,650 there isnt too much visible wear on the follower. The black layer is gone, but no cracking is visible on the follower. More updates when the FMIC goes in










_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 8:54 AM 6-30-2009_


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update 6/24/09* ... Miles are at *49600*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update* ... my current total mileage is 49,500


This is curious... your car has less mileage than a week ago??


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

oops. I was using estimate miles. didnt realize that. lol Just trying to keep track of maintanence etc while recording dates and approx mileage.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

try a notepad in your glovebox


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

yeah, thats what you told me to do. I didnt listen. Too much stuff in my glove box, and a note pad adds weight.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_yeah, thats what you told me to do. I didnt listen.

This is not a big surprise


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

dude, you have to see what genius method I used to keep the trip square bit on the 8mm. I have been using this item much more in the past 4 days.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

lol...
now go order your water pump


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

oh yeah, thanks!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

found it!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

*Update 7/13/09* CLUTCH NO WORKEY








had to leave my car at work this past saturday. seems my clutch has failed. working with CM and Spec to find the right solution. Put in the new Subframe mounts though and my APR core should be here tomorrow. I am just under 50K still for mileage.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

wait dont you have an upgraded clutch already? how long have you had that? thats weird the clutch is going


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grifkylian* »_wait dont you have an upgraded clutch already? how long have you had that? thats weird the clutch is going

He has stg4 Clutchmasters.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

*Upldate 7/20/09* Just made a purchase at waterfest. Gonna put in a SB stage 3 clutch.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Upldate 7/20/09* Just made a purchase at waterfest. Gonna put in a SB stage 3 clutch. 

Excellent choice


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

diesel truck guys swear by SB clutches. they are really top notch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*

*Update 7/24/09* Spent a good 5 hours last night with 2pt0tee taking down the tranny and inspecting the failure. My buddy Igor has pics that he is sending me of the carnage. Seems there was in fact some metal debris that came from the Encapsulated springs. There is a nice even burn mark on the flywheel. The actual clutch surface has ALOT of life left on it. CM better step up and do the right thing.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Pics
























































































Notice the consistent burn mark on the FW. This would suggest something was dragged ( pieces of metal no doubt) on the FW. This was def not user error. CM cannot say that I beat on their clutch, if I had beaten on it you would see tear drop like burn marks. This line is very consistent thoughout the surface. 
















_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 10:22 AM 7-24-2009_


_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 11:23 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_diesel truck guys swear by SB clutches. they are really top notch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Rich IMO looks like not enough clamping force .
What did the PP side look like, the same as the flywheel side?LMK Bob.G


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

you mean the inside of the Pressure plate?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_you mean the inside of the Pressure plate?

yes the surface area , did it look the same as the flywheel?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_yes the surface area , did it look the same as the flywheel?

Yes, the pressure plate had a ring burned around it towards the inner edge, like the flywheel.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

Ok, I have to post this because its such bull****.... Rich talked to Clutchmasters, and they told him that the clutch was not made for daily street driving, and that he probably downshifted too much and wore out the springs. I'm sorry, but that's a load of ****.
They offered to swap the old stg4 clutch + 600 bux for a new stg3 clutch... but I'm running that stg3 clutch they offered him (because it IS ok for daily driving) and I have the same f'in issues he had with his stg4.
These guys are full of crap. Fail http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I wouldn't recommend Clutchmasters to anyone, ever.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_Ok, I have to post this because its such bull****.... Rich talked to Clutchmasters, and they told him that the clutch was not made for daily street driving, and that he probably downshifted too much and wore out the springs. I'm sorry, but that's a load of ****.
They offered to swap the old stg4 clutch + 600 bux for a new stg3 clutch... but I'm running that stg3 clutch they offered him (because it IS ok for daily driving) and I have the same f'in issues he had with his stg4.
These guys are full of crap. Fail http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I wouldn't recommend Clutchmasters to anyone, ever.

I talked to the owner of clutch masters @ waterfest and he was very nice. I will load and post pic's that I took of there solution so the springs dont come flying out , Spec should take notice LOL








Southbend has the same solution when I visted there Booth @ Waterfest .







Bob.G


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_I talked to the owner of clutch masters @ waterfest and he was very nice. I will load and post pic's that I took of there solution so the springs dont come flying out , Spec should take notice LOL








Southbend has the same solution when I visted there Booth @ Waterfest .







Bob.G


What's your opinion on this "downshifted too much" theory?? Esp since their solution was a stg3 clutch, which I'm having the exact same issues with.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_

What's your opinion on this "downshifted too much" theory?? Esp since their solution was a stg3 clutch, which I'm having the exact same issues with.

IMO if you have a Stage 3 and above the clutch should be built to take this abuse.







Bob.G


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Yeah.... that's what I always thought too.... I'm just very pissed because it looks like I'll have to shell out for another clutch again soon. F*** Clutchmasters.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

I also down shifted all the time with my stock clutch. No issues there. I always match revs or at least do the best job possible to match them. (no one is perfect sometimes im off by 100 rpm







) I am feel a little intimidated driving the car now that I have had issues. Clutch jobs arent easy as we all know and they arent cheap. If I have to buy another clutch at some point I will just get rid of the car.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Holy isht! I almost bought a CM stage 3 set-up back in Feb. 2009. After speaking with JR he said "Dude, get a Southbend" I'm glad I listened to him. To the OP: I hope this all works out for ya. Those pics tell a horrific story. My stock clutch was slipping @ 3500-4500rpm @ WOT & when we pulled it apart it looked much better than what your pics showed. I had zero dust etc... etc.. I can't even begin to think wtf it must have been like trying to "just drive the car" with a clutch set up that looked that bad upon removal. 


_Modified by rippie74 at 4:35 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

yeah, we shall see what happens from here. Rippie this is my 3rd aftermarket clutch!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Out of curiousity, have you considered the sachs sports clutch that autotech sells? I've been looking at those for when I replace my clutch and they seem to get good reviews from the few amount of people who do use them. It's also comforting knowing that the pressure plate and components come from a real OE manufacturer instead of another company who mixes and matches parts and relabels them.
Dave


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*

I didnt know their clutches could hold the power that I put down.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I didnt know their clutches could hold the power that I put down. 

You need a _Southbend_ *Stage V* _Clutch Kit._
Talk to _[email protected]_ 
He uses that kit with his _APR Stage III _set-up He makes something like 390-400whp & that clutch set-up works like a charm in his car. He has alot of 1/4 mile passes on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So does my SB Stage III, _8400 miles _on it & it's great... I've got about 10 passes down the 1/4 mile.








I know you don't want a clutch that is a drag race clutch, but this SB clutch is the next best thing to an all out clutch like that. You're mother could drive it all day & not know the difference. The pedal feel between my clutch & his is almost identical. I'd say its about 25% stiffer than how the stock pedal feels. You can drive on it all day & night & it's fine. 
Believe me I learned how to drive stick on a 1988 Mustang GT with a Ford Motorsport HD 10.5" clutch kit in it. Stepping on that clutch was like trying to push a bolder up a hill.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Out of curiousity, have you considered the sachs sports clutch that autotech sells? I've been looking at those for when I replace my clutch and they seem to get good reviews from the few amount of people who do use them. It's also comforting knowing that the pressure plate and components come from a real OE manufacturer instead of another company who mixes and matches parts and relabels them.
Dave

http://www.sachssport.com/clutchguide.htm
from this link
http://www.sachssport.com/index.html


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

rippie
I have a SB stage 3 clutch in my car right now.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

I thought you blew up a Clutch Masters clutch kit?
For APR Stage III a SB Stage III Clutch kit isn't strong enough...


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_I thought you blew up a Clutch Masters clutch kit?

He did. We installed a Southbend while we had it all apart.


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_For APR Stage III a SB Stage III Clutch kit isn't strong enough...

You sure about that???








Southbend says the Stg3 is rated to 350ftlbs.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

^ 
He is my official spokes person. You can arrange anything you need through him.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

This is what I put in when my SPEC disc spit the spring out .
http://fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=361

note the covers over the springs LOL

I just resurfaced the Spec steel flywheel and PP . I just neded a LOW cost solution until someone comes up with a PROVEN clutch upgrade thats dosnt fail. 
So far SACH Motorsports is the only company that I havnt seen failures at my power level.







Bob.G


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

wow. those springs are completely covered


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_wow. those springs are completely covered

Here is other clutch companys solution to the problem, took these pic's @ Waterfest .







Bob.G


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_
He did. We installed a Southbend while we had it all apart.

You sure about that???








Southbend says the Stg3 is rated to 350ftlbs.

Wait a minute... I thought it was rated @ *350ft/lbs *@ the flywheel, no? hmmmmmm....
I've seen APR Stage III cars eat up SB Stage IV Clutch Kits. (under hard driving drag racing etc... etc...) I suppose if you go easy on it, it'll hold up.








I'm REVO Stage II & I use a SB Stage III Clutch Kit. I bought that one because I didn't think the SB Stage II kit would do the job...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Here is other clutch companys solution to the problem, took these pic's @ Waterfest .







Bob.G









Looks familiar Bob.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

^^^DXD^^^


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Wait a minute... I thought it was rated @ *350ft/lbs *@ the flywheel, no? hmmmmmm....
I've seen APR Stage III cars eat up SB Stage IV Clutch Kits. (under hard driving drag racing etc... etc...) I suppose if you go easy on it, it'll hold up.








I'm REVO Stage II & I use a SB Stage III Clutch Kit. I bought that one because I didn't think the SB Stage II kit would do the job...


FWIW... Take a look at that graph again. See the "stock" curve? That would suggest these are flywheel numbers or estimates... since the "stock" HP curve is just over 200...
Anything's better than that CM bull****. I would rather burn up a clutch disc than have the springs fall out due to piss poor manufacturing.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*

*Update 7/29/09* The IC is finally in. Took me long enough last night to put it in but it is in and everything is great. Had some issues with clearance to the rad support and the front bumper tabs that came with my aftermarket bumper. was no big deal, just needed a friend to help me out. Did most of it by myself which made it tough. 
The new clutch is breaking in nicely, I am currently at 50,000 miles as of last night! 
Trying to save up and get some custom body work done before H2o. Doesnt look too promising though. we shall see


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Glad to hear everything turned out ok!!!


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
Trying to save up and get some custom body work done before H2o. Doesnt look too promising though. we shall see

Dude, How many times do I have to tell you, just give me a baseball bat and I will take care of it for you







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update 7/29/09* The IC is finally in. Took me long enough last night to put it in but it is in and everything is great. Had some issues with clearance to the rad support and the front bumper tabs that came with my aftermarket bumper. was no big deal, just needed a friend to help me out. Did most of it by myself which made it tough. 
The new clutch is breaking in nicely, I am currently at 50,000 miles as of last night! 
Trying to save up and get some custom body work done before H2o. Doesnt look too promising though. we shall see

What clutch did you end up going with again?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*

south bend stage 3


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_*Update 7/29/09* The IC is finally in. Took me long enough last night to put it in but it is in and everything is great. Had some issues with clearance to the rad support and the front bumper tabs that came with my aftermarket bumper. was no big deal, just needed a friend to help me out. Did most of it by myself which made it tough. 
The new clutch is breaking in nicely, *I am currently at 50,000 miles as of last night! *
Trying to save up and get some custom body work done before H2o. Doesnt look too promising though. we shall see


well there goes your warranty, haha.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_

well there goes your warranty, haha.









5 year 60 on power train. Whatchu talkin bout willis?? 
My 4 year 50 is up but I have some sort of a warranty


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Damn man that sounds awesome... how is the clutch to drive??? stage 3?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_but I have some sort of a warranty


That's debatable... VW warranties suck, and VW dealers suck even more when it comes to honoring warranties... powertrain covers mechanical parts only, no electrical... and with stg3 turbo kit, aftermarket fuel pump, FMIC, pcv blockoff, lowered, swaybars, exhaust, big brakes, stg3 clutch, etc etc etc... you really don't have any warranty left since you'd be hard pressed to convince them any mechanical failures from this point on are NOT related to mods... just my $0.02
Comin up on timing belt change soon...


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

Do you even have any stock peices left for them to warranty? =D


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

Yeah, I know. Gonna do some intense maintanence soon. Gonna clean my valves but first take pics before I run the BG service through. Then after I run the cleaner I will take everything apart again and take more pics and clean by hand if need be.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_Do you even have any stock peices left for them to warranty? =D

oppps


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Yeah, I know. Gonna do some intense maintanence soon. Gonna clean my valves but first take pics before I run the BG service through. Then after I run the cleaner I will take everything apart again and take more pics and clean by hand if need be. 


Total waste of time. Remember standing in Tom's garage when you were installing the stg3? Remember we tried solvents on the intake dividers? Remember it didn't do ****, even with manual scrubbing/rubbing? Yeah, BG won't do **** at this point... manual cleaning by hand or GTFO.
Smarter would be manual cleaning THEN the BG ICS treatment to cleanup the remainder.


_Modified by 2pt0tee at 4:49 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

Thats what I said I was going to do. Clean by hand.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Then after I run the cleaner I will take everything apart again and take more pics and clean by hand if need be.


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Thats what I said I was going to do. Clean by hand. 

LOL


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

I did say that I would clean by hand though. We didnt use TB cleaner IIRC. I was gonna buy some of that stuff that the one dude on here used to clean his entire top end. I think it was some GM product. dont remember exactly but I will search and find the post.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

You said you'd hand clean if necessary after trying the BG service. I'm telling you the BG service is a complete waste of time. You will need to manually clean it by hand to do any real good at this point. GM Top Cleaner... I'm already well aware of what other people on the vortex have done to clean their valves... and that's part of the reason I'm telling you what I'm telling you. Clean by hand, anything else is a waste of your time & money.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

And, from the thread you sent me via email earlier... people saw significant buildup on valves even a few hundred miles after a cleaning... so w/o a catchcan/etc you might be wasting time doing any cleaning right now. That's my $0.02


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

I think most of the build up happens right off the bat, when the valves and other metal surfaces are clean. Once oil starts to coke up on the surfaces, it will start to insulate them, slowing down further buildup. Look at iGen's thread with 100k on his motor... it honestly doesn't look much worse than yours did when stg3 was installed. And you had what, 40k then? I bet after 5-10k most of these cars' valves all look the same...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

I was hoping to have a catch can already so I will just wait to get my Forge CC. I do a good deal of reading up before doing something like this. Just as Bob G suggested, gonna take everything apart, and let the GM cleaner sit over night and clean on a thursday at my house. I dont care what my landlord says.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_gonna take everything apart, and let the GM cleaner sit over night and clean on a thursday at my house


Well, if you truly did your reading... you'd realize you'd need more than one night to do that. The valves need to be in the closed position on that cylinder to let the cleaner sit like that... and you can't have all the valves on all 4cyls closed at the same time


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

def mis read the thread then. I thought if you left the car in fourth, and rocked it back and forth, all the valves would close. didnt make sense when I read it, but I figured I am an idiot and dont really understand how engines work and rolled with it.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

What they were saying is, you have to do one cylinder... then put it in 4th and rock it to get the cam to turn and cycle the valves so you can do the next cylinder. You can also just put a socket and breaker bar on the crank bolt instead of trying to rock the car...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

I sorta understand now.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

*update 8/4/09* Clutch has about 500 miles on it and feeling good. Took me a bit to get used to the high engagment but it feels solid. Only need to put another 250 miles on it before its ready for spirited driving.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Havent posted in a while, but here is the latest. 
Went to E-Town for another stab at getting my car into the high 12s, however I was launching pretty terribly every time. Got a 13.498 @109.xxx My 60ft was 2.30 on that particular launch IIRC. 
Next phase will be building the bottom end to support more boost. 
I also swapped out my the sensor on the low pressure side of the HPFP. Car has 52,800 miles. My cam follower has been in for about 10K and it looks great still! 


_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 11:37 AM 10-30-2009_


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Build up .:Flying Marshmallow:. Plenty of GO with some SHOW (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

I have an idea.







Lets plan on building the motor one week before I have to leave for Europe. I kinda miss those all nighters......lol


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

havent updated this thread in a long loooong time. so here goes. 

*Update 5/12/10* 
I decided not to go for APR stage 4 as of now. In the mean time I decided to take Bob Gs' advice and install the Labonte W/M kit and run the 100 oct program for stage 3. First off, Labonte puts together an awesome kit for the $. The controller is very nice to have and the kit monitors both boost pressure and Injector Duty Cycle to keep things running smoothly. The end result seems to be pretty good. It feels like the car gained a good 20-35hp. I am going to dyno my car soon once the weather gets a little bit warmer. It seems that my car likes 60-70 degree weather better than 50 degree or < weather. 
I am also going to install the APR oil pump with the balance shaft delete (thanks JC) I also have put my heavy DPE wheels up for sale so that I can put on some lighter weight 18"s. So far I am settled upon a set of Team Dynamic wheels. 

More updates to follow.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice my is currently getting a aquamyst hsf6 system installed. It's a pretty trick system that runs soley off IDC and has a failsafe built that opens the wastegate if it senses no flow, too much flow, or too little flow. Best part about the system is that the controller is modified to read direct injecton pulses of out fsi engine. 

The 100oct file with stage 3 kit is awesome. You have rods?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

still running with stock rods. planning on doing a set of rods in the next year or so.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

sabba said:


> Best part about the system is that the controller is modified to read direct injecton pulses of out fsi engine.


Labonte Stage 3 controller also has FSI specific software (2D) reading both IDC and boost , these FSI motors respond great to w/m you will be very happy. In the 90 degree summer heat and it pulls like a 50 degree day . :thumb: Bob.G


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

speaking of 50 degree days. My car always pulls harder when it is warmer out! I need to start doing some logs. under 60 degree weather the car is slow and doesnt boost that agressively (which I know has something to do with APRs load based tune) but its dramatically slower. Above 60 degrees and my car is an animal.... could I have a bad temp switch??


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> My car always pulls harder when it is warmer out! Above 60 degrees and my car is an animal....


Never heard of this Rich !!!!!!

I would check your fuel trims. 

This problem along with your mis-fires at cold start up ?? , might point toward your fuel system not being up too par . When you get your W/M dial in see if it runs better spraying when its cold out .:thumb: Bob.G


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont have mis-fires at cold start up. I have no idea why this would be this way but I will look into it some more.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

finally updated my first post with all the newest plans for the marshmallow. Very excited to see how it all comes out.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, just figured out what triggered the EPC and CEL. I needed a factory reflash. I had version 0020, now I have that latest 0040. No codes, everything is running smoothly. 

I weighed the Aluminum rear hubs and they weigh 12.4 lbs with the bearings. I will weigh the steel GTI ones once I swap them out. I am curious to see the difference. I am hoping that in total to shave 5lbs. But we shall see. I will be swapping them out next thursday along with installing new front wheel bearings, and putting in that wonderful APR motorsports Oil pump. Thats all for now!


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

You should put those trailing arm bushings in while you're back there messing with hubs.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

almost forgot about those. I found those in a random box this AM. Sounds good.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Update 6/4/10* 
Yesterday, Tom and I put in the APR motorsports balance shaft delete oil pump and also managed to install the white line rear trailing arm bushings. 

HOLY VIBRATIONS BATMAN!! Now I see why the balance shafts are there. My overhead console rattles like you would never believe. I need to take it down and put some insulation in a few spots. Other than that, no other negative side affects so far. The engine sounds less restricted.. under WOT there is a deeper hum from the engine iteslf that sounds pretty cool. As for the revs.. they are definitely better... not Porsche Carrera better.. but definitely better. 

As for the bushings... The car feels a bit better around turns... and I believe that the car squats less under WOT. 

Thats it for now, Thanks again to Tom for helping with the install.. Now we just need to figure out a way to get the Axle bolts unstuck so we can put on new wheel bearings and ball joints.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> *Update 6/4/10*
> Yesterday, Tom and I put in the APR motorsports balance shaft delete oil pump
> HOLY VIBRATIONS BATMAN!! Now I see why the balance shafts are there. .


 Rich you may want to consider a USP Engine fluid damper to help with engine vibration, because over the long term that vibration is going to kill your engine bearings IMO  Bob.G


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

x 28459395975957389230.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks, i forgot about that product from USP. I will order it on monday. 

*Update 6/6/10* 
I HATE neuspeed! I snapped another front sway bar bracket. Had some clunking noise start to develop that sounded familiar. Sure enough it was my sway bar bracket. Pics to follow. Team Dynamic wheels will be ordered on monday.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

Fluidampr has been added to my to-do list.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Update 6/8/10* 
USP Motorsports rocks! Just ordered the Fluidampr about 1 hour ago and already got a tracking number. I can tell they have their business in order. Its nice to see an aggressive shop that also has the smooth flowing customer service. Usually you get one or the other, not both. :thumbup: to them.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

hey whats up man, nice car and nice list of mods to boot.

i'm thinking of getting the nuespeed sways, i was wondering if they squeak or get noisy over time ?


----------



## axthomson (Jul 8, 2006)

They do not. Had mine on for over 80000 miles


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

Dont get Neuspeed.. Buy a real sway and go H&R or APR/Hotchkiss. I had nothing but problems with my brackets breaking and Neuspeed didnt want to warranty anything.. even a new bracket that snapped that was about 6 months old. *Gives Neuspeed the finger*


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> Dont get Neuspeed.. Buy a real sway and go H&R or APR/Hotchkiss. I had nothing but problems with my brackets breaking and Neuspeed didnt want to warranty anything.. even a new bracket that snapped that was about 6 months old. *Gives Neuspeed the finger*


thx man., appreciate the info. 

i like the APR bar because its light, but the H&R bar supposedly will never need to be serviced as far as grease, but its solid and heavy.

seems like i am going to have to bite the bullet on one of them. 

wish i could get the apr bar with the H&R teflon bushings. lol

again, thank you for your honest opinion. it helps. I only want to do things once (which obviously does not always work out  )


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

Tell me about it. I did a few things twice and some things three times!!! My build was painful at times.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> Tell me about it. I did a few things twice and some things three times!!! My build was painful at times.


haha, i could see that from the thread. i do admire your honesty on some screwups though. I would be hiding under the desk at times. lol.



I'm thinking about the APR rear sway. 

Anyone care to tell my why I shouldnt get that one and go with the one they have instead ?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

Update: 10/5/10
A lot has happened in the past few weeks. I am working on a few projects with the car. I have 99% of what I need to retro fit the RCD radio. I am waiting on the MDI harness to arrive from Germany. I am also working on putting new mesh grills in my bumper that will delete the fog lights all together. Lastly I am going to do the timing belt with my buddy Tom soon. I have one of those USP Fluidamprs that we will install when we are doing the timing belt job. I ended up going back to ICS to put my car on the Dyno a fw days ago. The end result was 351whp and 316trq.


----------



## axthomson (Jul 8, 2006)

the USP dampener is great. you cant really tell i have VF motor mounts installed after i put that in. Helped reduce alot of vibration from the engine. Also i just Swapped out my Neuspeed bar for the H&R 28mm bar from AWE. have yet to drive it but once i get the car running i will let people know. I also have tt control arms and h2sport bearings for them as well.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> Update: 10/5/10
> A lot has happened in the past few weeks. I am working on a few projects with the car. I have 99% of what I need to retro fit the RCD radio. I am waiting on the MDI harness to arrive from Germany. I am also working on putting new mesh grills in my bumper that will delete the fog lights all together. Lastly I am going to do the timing belt with my buddy Tom soon. I have one of those USP Fluidamprs that we will install when we are doing the timing belt job. I ended up going back to ICS to put my car on the Dyno a fw days ago. The end result was 351whp and 316trq.


Looks good Rich :thumbup:

Get him redue the chart in uncorrected with little smoothing and keep that . 

I only say this is that raw uncorrected number is good to have so you can use it to compare any gains as you go foward with mods , this of course on the same dyno and the weather wont effect the numbers no matter what time of the year you go. 

The corrected number is nice to have but the uncorrected is also nice for going foward and seeing the gains on new performance mods . Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> weather wont effect the numbers no matter what time of the year you go



Ughhhhhhhhh, that's not quite true. I've seen large swings in power due to weather.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Ughhhhhhhhh, that's not quite true. I've seen large swings in power due to weather.


Well let me take that back LOL What I was trying to get across 

If you where a customer and want to be able to track your power gains lets say from one time of the year to another time of the year on the same dyno using your uncorrected numbers would be better than using corrected numbers  Bob.G

Yes weather does play a big factor in REAL numbers


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Update 11/7/10 RSC exhaust goes on tomorrow*
I had my g/f freeze her butt off and record two clips of me ripping by her with my milltek exhaust. I do love the way it sounds. I will do some videos of the new exhaust soon. Thursday, we do the timing belt and the Fluidampr. So far everything is going great. 

Check out the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niUA8lf1FMQ


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Update 11/10/10* I do not like my new exhaust.  running full 3" definitely freed up some serious HP, like night and day! But I miss the sound of that beautiful Milltek Quad exit muffler. I am going to modify my Votex rear bumper and am going to run full 3" all the way to the Milltek Quad exit muffler. My RSC exhaust is now forsale. I am hoping that I will still see 90-95% of the power increase that I saw with my APR setup. Either way, it is still better than running 2.75" from the downpipe back. I would assume that reducing .25" at the back muffler would have very little effect on the flow.

Timing belt and Fluidampr goes on tomorrow. More updates to come.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> *Update 11/10/10* I do not like my new exhaust.  running full 3" definitely freed up some serious HP, like night and day! But I miss the sound of that beautiful Milltek Quad exit muffler. I am going to modify my Votex rear bumper and am going to run full 3" all the way to the Milltek Quad exit muffler. My RSC exhaust is now forsale. I am hoping that I will still see 90-95% of the power increase that I saw with my APR setup. Either way, it is still better than running 2.75" from the downpipe back. I would assume that reducing .25" at the back muffler would have very little effect on the flow.
> 
> Timing belt and Fluidampr goes on tomorrow. More updates to come.


Reducing .25" that far back would have very little effect. If you already sold the milltek, another "quiet" catback you should consider is the Jetex (3") which can be run in quad tip or just the single dual configuration.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

I was going to sell my Milltek tomorrow to a friend of a friend, but I told him I am keeping it now. Luckily he understood and wasnt too upset with me.  I have often considered the Jetex system since I had a Jetex on one of mk3 VRs. It sounded nice for sure. I was very happy with the tone of the Milltek and want to stay with that sound. I am sure that it will sound a little different than it did before now that I am running 3" from turbo back to that muffler.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

crew219 said:


> Reducing .25" that far back would have very little effect. If you already sold the milltek, another "quiet" catback you should consider is the Jetex (3") which can be run in quad tip or just the single dual configuration.


There is also the quad valved meistechaft from tts...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm lost


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> I'm lost


sorry it relates to another thread in A3 section.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

U silly A3 guys


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

sabba said:


> There is also the quad valved meistechaft from tts...


Sorry, he doesn't drive a Hyundai or Kia :laugh:


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Update 11/12/10*
Timing belt and Fluidampr were taken care of yesterday. The fluidampr def makes a noticeable difference in a few areas for me. 
1. Zero chatter from the gear box, ZERO!! This is big for me
2. Smoother acceleration and decceleration
3. Feels a bit quicker as well (5-10hp) as per their claim seems to jive with my butt dyno. 

Dyno time shortly to see how a big difference the full 3" exhaust and the fluidampr made.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Update 11/16/10* Full custom exhaust is complete. I am now running APR 3" down pipe, 3" magnaflow cat, 3" midpipe and axle back section, and my 2.75" Milltek quad muffler. Sounds and looks great again. Dont know if I lost any power, but I dont really care.  I may try to throw the car on the dyno soon to see if the numbers are dramatically different then before. My guess is no.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Update 11/17/10 test pipe time*
Now that The new exhaust and cat are broken in, it is time to put my v-band setup to work. 666 fab is making me a test pipe. I should have it on the car over the weekend. I also did an oil change today and started surgery on the votex rear bumper. I should have the rear of my car all done by thanksgiving. Here is the progress from today.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> *Update 11/17/10 test pipe time*
> Now that The new exhaust and cat are broken in, it is time to put my v-band setup to work. 666 fab is making me a test pipe. I should have it on the car over the weekend. I also did an oil change today and started surgery on the votex rear bumper. I should have the rear of my car all done by thanksgiving. Here is the progress from today.


good stuff !:thumbup:


----------



## north (Sep 22, 2010)

Where are the updates?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

Here. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...TI-Built-Right.-APR-Stage-3-6-speed-Low-price!!


----------



## north (Sep 22, 2010)

Why are you selling?!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

Buying a house


----------

